# Post a picture of yourself



## Lilith

*Pictures of You*

I took new pictures of myself tonight lol... So I decided hey why not start a thread. ^^

I may not look all pretty girl (never wanted to be lol) but hey that is me so deal with it....


----------



## Zombie-F

I have a pic of me in my profile being strangled by Kane Hodder. I'll find another one and post it here later on.

You all can have a 100 x 100 image of yourself in your profile, just use your user cp and go to the "Edit Profile Picture" to include a small image of yourself in your profile too!


----------



## Dreamdemon

Okay here is one of me










Aaron


----------



## DarkEmpress

Hey Z, I was wondering...if I sent you a pic through the mail, could u put it on here for me? I don't have a scanner or anything.


----------



## Zombie-F

I could, but I believe that Wal Mart has a scanner for public use in their electronics section. I could be wrong. Most photo developing places will redevelop film and you can always have it put on a disk when its developed. Contact me by PM if you have no luck and need me to scan a pic.


----------



## DarkEmpress

okay, thanx...i'll definately go check it out.


----------



## Zombie-F

Ah heck, here's one of me looking particularly evil.


----------



## VtheVamp

This is me as of last Halloween


----------



## The Shape

Even though you can't see what I actually look like, this is me last halloween. The costume must of been ok, because not a single crow bothered me that night.


----------



## death2u

From last halloween:










Taken a couple of weeks ago....I'm on the left...


----------



## Zombie-F

d2u posted hers, so let the ogling begin...


----------



## Omega

V, D2U you girls are hot as hell (UNDERSTATEMENT)


----------



## Lilith

Omega told me too.... lol.... He might deny it because he told me too know is saying not too but i am doing it anyway.


----------



## Omega

Bloody hell I think i'm fat in that pic plus now I have blonde hair and am much sexier according to you.


----------



## Lilith

Omega..Black said:


> Bloody hell I think i'm fat in that pic plus now I have blonde hair and am much sexier according to you.


What the... Your not fat! Your so stupid lol...


----------



## Omega

noticeably this thread hasn't been updated but I have a good pic finally:


----------



## Zombie-F

*Most Recent of Me and Aprille*

I think this is the most recent photo of my wife and I from our vacation to Florida this past March. I tend to be a bit camera shy.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_Glad to see someone started a thread with pics .. I love seeing what other members look like  _


----------



## dougspaulding

Very well, then. Here's one with me and my favourite uncle, Dr. Acula. I thought I'd post this one since this is a horror-themed board. 

Normally I don't smile that big but I was in the presence of greatness!


----------



## Zombie-F

Awesome pic doug. Forry's awesome.


----------



## dougspaulding

Thanks. I'm excited, too. He's a very sweet and kind man. Uncle Forry invited me to his eighty-ninth birthday party in November.


----------



## Lilith

Wait I am back and have no pictures....  

lol


----------



## Zombie-F

Whoa! Blast from the past...

Welcome back Lilith.


----------



## UncleAsh

Lilith said:


> Wait I am back and have no pictures....
> 
> lol


Nice! :googly:


----------



## Lilith

Thankie. ^^ Yep I am back. Hopefully for good.


----------



## Tom K

Camille Keaton from I Spit On Your Grave and me...


----------



## Sinister

Wow, Tom, that sure doesn't look like her, but it has been sometime since that flick was made and folks are sure to change over that many years. Nice pix. What has she been doing since she hasn't been involved with the acting game anymore?


----------



## Mollins

here i am!


----------



## Zombie-F

Mollins said:


> here i am!


Wow. You're skinny! Eat a hamburger.


----------



## Mollins

Zombie-F said:


> Wow. You're skinny! Eat a hamburger.


hahahaha!, far from it!


----------



## hollyberry

OK I took these yesterday ... not the best but what the heck


----------



## death2u

Holy **** Tom K! I met that crazy guy last year at horrorfind! I never saw him without a beer in at least ONE of his hands! Wow! Camille Keaton, she looks good.

Alright it's been forever since I've posted because I always forget to come to this site, so why not start my welcome back with some pictures?!

Me and the love muffin(I'm on the right):
http://img290.imageshack.us/img290/7373/p80600932lk3zc.jpg

And again:
http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/6064/p80701028qo1em.jpg

And one more because it's snazzy:
http://img162.echo.cx/my.php?image=p52100018lo.jpg


----------



## Zombie-F

See, what you should do is get Shadi to register here and then you'll have a reason to come by every day. That's the plan.


----------



## Sinister

I'm just glad to see Kat back. I posted a sort of "Welcome Back" in the occupation thread for her. But I never get tired of saying to one of the old forum members from the past Badass Universe and now Unpleasant Street, "Welcome Back!"


----------



## Mollins

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/8643/00001477li.jpg
thats me


----------



## Blackwidow

My son has the same blue eyes and curly blonde hair as you Mollins 
Do you hate your curls as much as he does? lol


----------



## Mollins

meh, not too bothered, just so long as i dont get jack osbourne curly hair ill be OK


----------



## Blackwidow

Don't worry, the girls will love the curly hair AND the blue eyes


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Here is a picture of our newest member Sufihaaekor81, my boyfriend and my daughter Sandra at my dads wedding , and then one of Sandra and my son Alexander


----------



## SuFiHaaekor81

aww, a pic of me and sandy  love that girl to death hehe


----------



## claymud

Well being me its hard to find a serious pic of me but this is one of my favs... Cub Funday last year at Yourk Redobt (Said to be haunted so I brought the camra...) Enjoy


----------



## crazyryan

heres one of me and my good buddy blue.


----------



## Anachronism

I havent posted in here in a dog's age and don't recognize the majority of new names on the board but since I've poked my head in the door I might as well post a pic of my chubby ass.... well my face actually, I doubt any of you want to see my big ole mushy butt 










~~Bill~~


----------



## Anachronism

And for those of you who remember my little brother who posted from time to time back at the old Badass board (I think he went by Mini Cemetery Man??) here are two current pics of him, he joined the Marines and just finished boot camp...



















~~Bill~~


----------



## dougspaulding

Me above Palm Springs (a favourite weekend getaway).


----------



## DeathTouch

Yea, it is me. I didn't have time to comb my hair. Or lose 50 pounds.


----------



## kevin242

This is me in my last year's halloween costume without my mask,







Here I am with the mask posing with some of our satisfied customers:


----------



## death2u

What a fun costume Kevin!


----------



## Zombie-F

Nice costume Kevin. Even looks cool without the mask on.


----------



## kevin242

thanks, you guys. I used some old RidgeRest camping pads (having gotten an air mattress for the tent) and my old Pop Warner football shoulder pads (I knew those would come in handy some day!) 
The best part is the kids' reactions, by standing still, they have no idea that there is a person inside until I want them to. I must say, I've gotten more than my fair share of screams!


----------



## maxcarnage

hey guys, thought since, I'm new around here, I'd post one too so you can put a face with the name


----------



## Anachronism

You look like Dale Gribble, the conspiracy nut neighbor on King Of The Hill  

~~Bill~~


----------



## dougspaulding

I think it's just the hat and the shades. Besides, Max is missing the can 'o suds. But Gribble is great!


----------



## maxcarnage

lol....thanx, most everybody else tells me that too

as long as I don't find that john redcorn sneaking around here I'll be fine


----------



## krough

Im new around here as well, thought Id post a pic









That pic is taken at a BBQ competition, Im also a Competitive BBQ'r

Krough


----------



## maxcarnage

niiice....I've always wondered about competetive BBQ....I've always wanted to fire up the smoker head to head and see how I do, but never really put any serious thought into it

what's your favorite dish for comps? Mine would have to be a brisket, if I pursued it.


----------



## krough

In competition you always cook, pork ribs, pork butt (actually shoulder), brisket, and chicken. I would have to say I like cooking brisket and pork butt the best. 
You should give competition a try, its a blast. I have traveled all over the country competing, and a few years ago I was even invited to compete at the Jack Daniels Invitational in Lynchburg Tennessee.

Krough


----------



## SuFiKitten77

That is freakin cool, I have watched BBQ competition on the Food Network many times, and it always look's so fun and inviting. That is cool.


----------



## HibLaGrande

If I did that I would weigh 300 lbs.


----------



## death2u

Here is a picture of me wearing the scarf I just finished knitting for Zombie-F. He said he wouldn't take a good picture so he wanted me to show it off for him.


----------



## Zombie-F

Oh I'll take a pic, I just think it'll look better on you than me.


----------



## Joyfuldead




----------



## Zombie-F

Joyfuldead! I knew I could guilt you into coming back.  Looking hawt too.


----------



## Joyfuldead

Awe, I always come back, you know that. 
 thanks


----------



## Don of the Dead

Crazy 365, not just Halloween.


----------



## Joyfuldead

Oh that's AWESOME!


----------



## Zombie-F

No wonder the local church people are out to get you Don. 

I still say... impressive collection you have there.


----------



## Nefarious1

First off, I want to say that all of you guys look great! Costumes and collections included!!!

When I get home I will have repost a couple of my wedding pics. Alex (aka: Pete) and I will have been married for 2 years this Halloween!!

YAY US!!! :jol:  :voorhees: 


:xbones:


----------



## Ghostess

Just goofing off one day with some makeup!


----------



## Sinister

Ghostess, you look like a very light-skinned, very blonde version of Pam Grier in that pix.


----------



## Joyfuldead

Holy **** Ghostess, you live in orange park... I live on the SOUTHSIDE!


----------



## Ghostess

Sinister said:


> Ghostess, you look like a very light-skinned, very blonde version of Pam Grier in that pix.


Hmm..

I'm a blonde-haired, blue-eyed, freckle-faced southern girl. But living in Florida, I actually have a good tan.


----------



## Ghostess

Joyfuldead said:


> Holy **** Ghostess, you live in orange park... I live on the SOUTHSIDE!


Well ****!  Glad to see another dang haunter in the area!!


----------



## Joyfuldead

Hey if you ever get bored on the weekend I airbrush Saturday and Sunday at Ocean Air Graphics, regency square mall. Come on by, I'll cut you a break.


----------



## coffin_creature

Sorry all i have is a pic of me at work but i might as well add my mug shot to put a face to the name


----------



## Sinister

Ghostess said:


> Hmm..
> 
> I'm a blonde-haired, blue-eyed, freckle-faced southern girl. But living in Florida, I actually have a good tan.


It was a compliment, I hope you took it as one. Pam is a very lovely woman. 

I'm from Florida also, but I'm not hanging with tanning. Don't like the sun all that much.


----------



## Ghostess

Sinister said:


> It was a compliment, I hope you took it as one. Pam is a very lovely woman.
> 
> I'm from Florida also, but I'm not hanging with tanning. Don't like the sun all that much.


Thank you 

Eh, I grew up a beach and lake camping kid, so tan just comes with the territory.


----------



## death2u

My better half and myself:


----------



## Zombie-F

Me and my new scarf:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/dave_scarf-01.jpg​
death2u's been hounding me to get off my lazy ass and take a pic of me with it on. There you go.


----------



## pyxl

The scarf is awesome, but when did you grow that appendage out of the back of your head?


----------



## Zombie-F

I grew that when I was about four. I was playing at the beach near the nuclear plant and walked away with a little more than just fond memories of the beach. :zombie:


----------



## DeathTouch

It reminds me of rudy from the fat Albert show. I think it was Rudy.


----------



## dougspaulding

Rudy had an arm growing out of his head!?!


----------



## DeathTouch

No the scarf.


----------



## witchywoman

Cool to see everyone. Is there usually a thread after Halloween to see costumes too? Okay, I am going to try to post my picture...


----------



## dougspaulding

Omega said:


> noticeably this thread hasn't been updated but I have a good pic finally:


Hey Mikey, you got something on your chin.


----------



## uncle willie

me and josh 1999


----------



## Vlad

Hmmm, never got around to this one, but got a real kick seeing you all.
Here I am being woodsy, or some say squirrely.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's the least you could do, well, since you've seen me in a dress. lol

Jeff


----------



## colinsuds

Heres a picture of me while practicing for our school play 'the attempted murder of peggy sweetwater' it was a comedy of coarse  lol


----------



## claymud

colinsuds said:


> Heres a picture of me while practicing for our school play 'the attempted murder of peggy sweetwater' it was a comedy of coarse  lol


I think I've seen that guy before...


----------



## Hella

Okay, why not.
Here's one of me


----------



## uncle willie

i got some nakkie photos of me from the army! anyine want to see them!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I'm the one in the middle shouting commands. People started looking at me funny?


----------



## SpectreTTM

I was wondering what picture to use. You just gave me an Idea 
Thanks HibLaGrande










This is fromUniversal Studios FL. Islands of Adventure.

Where is your's from?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Ripley's aquarium in Gatlinburg TN. Very nice place.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Okay, okay, I guess I'd better finally do this. Everyone else has been a good sport. 

The only pics I have of myself in electronic format are wedding pics, so here I am with my husband after getting hitched:


----------



## grapegrl

Cool thread...I like seeing what everyone looks like. There are a couple of pictures of me in my blog. Clicky linky in my sig below...


----------



## grim reaper

wow im sooo late but here's me

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/pics/mee.jpg

and heres me halloween 05: (im the one in the middle!!)

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/pics/halloween05.jpg


----------



## Big Howlin

*Post A Picture Of You!*

I dont know if there is already a thread like this but if there isnt then lets start this one here!
Post a picture of yourself here and show us yourself! 

(_No masks! _)​


----------



## SpookyDude

There are lots of pictures of us in costume...


----------



## DeathTouch

I will do one better. I will give you two members for the price of one. My wife double dogged dared me to put this one up. Here is a picture of me and Jeff(Old FE) It almost looks like FE was trying to pull my pants down. I forgot my belt too. You would have gotten to see the real Deathtouch underwear if he did that. LOL. You can see the smile on both our faces. Sick you say? More than sick, it makes me want to puke! Does this pose give anyone any ideas? Yuke you are sick!


----------



## HibLaGrande

LOL, Jeff warned me of that picture when I talked to him at Ironstock


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That deserves a closer look. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Caption: Mustached friends.


----------



## Bram Bones

Caption: Let me just slide these off, big boy.


----------



## TearyThunder

Caption: All I want is your underwear to wear on my head.


----------



## Hauntiholik

If those two are smiling then they've done something devious.....

Cheetahclub67 you should have started with a picture of yourself. LOL!


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, and underwear are optional. LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My headshot for acting:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm not wearing underwear in that photo. I was yold it was optional.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I meant "Toad" it was optional. That's better. No one will notice my mistake now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL Sickie Ickie!
Here's me:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey, I don't think you understand Hauntiholik. You are supposed to place a pic of yourself, not some beautiful model-type! [drool]


----------



## Sinister

Actually, there is another thread like this with practically the same title. If I had the option, I would merge them, but I'm sure the Z-Man will do it soon enough.  

My pix are on the FangoCon thread in this part of the forum. Anyone wanting to get a picture of my mug, will have to go there, because I'll be damned if I will consent to other pictures of me being posted. :googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande

someone got some tooth picks so I can prop open my eyes? 










Arrrrgh!


----------



## Hella

:devil: me

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4/kncasebolt/DSCF0228.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wow We have some good looking folks here. We should go to Halloweenwood!


----------



## krough

Picture of me


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Have you ever considered braces? :-B


----------



## TipoDeemin

Krough, that's the coolest shirt ever! Where'd you get it?


----------



## gypsichic

The Gypsichic


----------



## Anachronism

You're very pretty gypsichic


----------



## Anachronism

Here's me, if you squint while looking I might come off as handsome


----------



## grim reaper

me ^_^


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Gosh, you peeps are good lookin'! My pic is my avatar.


----------



## Black Cat

This is me during Halloween 2004 taking a break.


----------



## kevin242

Me and my boy


----------



## kevin242

This is my giant ground breaker.


----------



## gypsichic

Anachronism said:


> You're very pretty gypsichic


why thank you


----------



## claymud

Heres me, a friend did this pic up because I always say finestkind and... well I know interesting people.


----------



## strange1

Nice pictures of everyone.
Nice to see what everyone looks like, kind of makes it more personal.
As for my ugly mug, after seeing everyone else's pics, I think I'll leave well enough alone. 
I'll save my pic for halloween night, don't want to scare the kiddies too much right yet.


----------



## Hellrazor

Well you have seen me before, I will repost me here:


----------



## Sinister

Very cute!  And no, I'm not talking about the witch-head prop.


----------



## Shadojack

Ok so how does one post a pic? I can link to one but it's kinda old.

By the way I'm the one in the middle.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/149433922/1149434293053300829FWscHu


----------



## Empress Nightshade

It's funny how I have been completely wrong in guessing the sex of so many of you! Those I thought were females are males and vice versa.


----------



## claymud

Empress Nightshade said:


> It's funny how I have been completely wrong in guessing the sex of so many of you! Those I thought were females are males and vice versa.


I really have to ask... what did you think I was?


----------



## Hellrazor

ya empress, what did you think I was... hmmm an hermafodyte (how ever you spell that) ???


----------



## Empress Nightshade

claymud,
I knew you were a guy.
Hellrazor,
you had "under tones" of a female, but I wasn't quite sure. Now I know!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Okay, now I have to ask- who wants to put together an online membership photo album so newbies like myself can connect faces to names?


----------



## Fangs

That is a cute pic Claymud~you look much different than in the one with your tombstone! :> EVERYONES pics are great! Nice to put a face with a name! Here is a pic of me, its one of the pics i plan to send to Zombie-F for the Calendar! :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie

DFBL= pic is not there.


----------



## Fangs

Oops, deleted wrong one, back there now sorry :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You know DFBL, you add a touch of class and anyone reading your posts knows that you come off being a true lady.


----------



## Fangs

Why Thank you Sickie! :> That means more to me than you'll ever know! :> You are very sweet for saying so. :>


----------



## Hellrazor

I agree DFBL about Clay... if I was just hmmm 12 years younger... You are a hottie Clay!


----------



## BloodyRose

Maybe me and Dr. Morbius can post one of us together, kill 2 birds with one stone.










here's one of me anyways, maybe we can get that together one too.

my kids say i look mad in that pic, lol


----------



## slimy

Here's a pic of my honey and I. It's several years old. It's not a Halloween pic but does have a black cat in it.


----------



## BloodyRose

i want a kitty like that! that is awesome!

oh yea if you click on for more pics on that link there are 2 of morbius there one that's on his site and another i recently took.. also our kids are there too.


----------



## ScareFX

slimy said:


> ...but does have a black cat in it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Dang that's a big cat! Cool pic slimy.


----------



## trishaanne

I never thought I would do this because I look so much better in costume but here goes. This is a pic of hubby and I taken a few months ago.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trishaanne45/detail?.dir=/57adre2&.dnm=bc14re2.jpg


----------



## Omega

Me with Tiffany Shepis. YUMMIE!


----------



## Fangs

What a cutie you are Omega! :> Hey trishaanne, you look like a friend of mine  and its nice to put the face with the name Slimy LOL :jol:


----------



## Mollins

here I am on the right singing with my mate Dave at the gig I put on on Friday with my mates PIRATE METAL band Battleheart.


----------



## bodybagged

Sickie Ickie said:


> Okay, now I have to ask- who wants to put together an online membership photo album so newbies like myself can connect faces to names?


I think this would be a lovely idea! Here's one of me without gore posing with two of Frightener's costumes. I have a few pics of Bodybagging smiling, but he would kick my butt if I posted them! lol. Afterall, he has an image to uphold. lol. He's so stinkin adoreable!
psssssst.......ladies......... $10.00 and I'll give you one! I even have one with his shirt off! lol. SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

now, slimey, are you the guy or the girl?


----------



## slimy

I'm the cat.


----------



## ScareFX

Omega said:


> Me with Tiffany Shepis. YUMMIE!


Nice Omega. Tiffany is very attractive. She was the finest part of Scarecrow. Yum indeed.


----------



## Fangs

bodybagged said:


> I have a few pics of Bodybagging smiling, but he would kick my butt if I posted them! lol. Afterall, he has an image to uphold. lol. He's so stinkin adoreable!
> psssssst.......ladies......... $10.00 and I'll give you one! I even have one with his shirt off! lol. SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


You are quite cute Bodybagged! Would you prefer check, Money Order or cash?  LOL


----------



## bodybagged

All of the above will do. lol.


----------



## bodybagged

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> You are quite cute Bodybagged! Would you prefer check, Money Order or cash?  LOL


Oh and thanks! I'm sorry!


----------



## Ghostess

Little bit o' fun with some make up one boring rainy day. Was going for goth, but I can't ever get enough black on.


----------



## slimy

Omega said:


> Me with Tiffany Shepis. YUMMIE!


 Dude, I just checked the Tiffany Shepis web site and she has the same pic posted with the caption: "Here's me with Omega from Hauntforum.com. Yummie!" What a Coincendence!


----------



## ScareFX

slimy said:


> Dude, I just checked the Tiffany Shepis web site and she has the same pic posted with the caption: "Here's me with Omega from Hauntforum.com. Yummie!" What a Coincendence!


LOL


----------



## Sinister

slimy said:


> Dude, I just checked the Tiffany Shepis web site and she has the same pic posted with the caption: "Here's me with Omega from Hauntforum.com. Yummie!" What a Coincendence!


Yeah, that Omega. Folks say he looks just like his dad. His dad must be one good-lookin' mofo!


----------



## Fangs

bodybagged said:


> Oh and thanks! I'm sorry!


Thats ok cutie! :>


----------



## Fangs

Sinister said:


> Yeah, that Omega. Folks say he looks just like his dad. His dad must be one good-lookin' mofo!


Yah, i Vonder vhat he looks like?


----------



## Sinister

Why, he sorta looks like this chap displayed prominently in this set of pix:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2360


----------



## Fangs

:> really, well they are quite good looking  :> I vonder how you knew that?  LOL


----------



## Don of the Dead




----------



## lady_bee

Just me


----------



## Anachronism

I think Don of the Dead is my long lost twin brother, lol

You look very pretty lady_bee


----------



## Sinister

Ghostess said:


> Little bit o' fun with some make up one boring rainy day. Was going for goth, but I can't ever get enough black on.


Ya know, Ghostess, that pix would kick ass if you were holding a bloody axe in one hand, a severed arm prop in the other and a few strategically placed fake blood splatters here and there on exposed skin. Smokin' pix any way you _SLICE_ it.  :xbones:


----------



## Ghostess

Sinister said:


> Ya know, Ghostess, that pix would kick ass if you were holding a bloody axe in one hand, a severed arm prop in the other and a few strategically placed fake blood splatters here and there on exposed skin. Smokin' pix any way you _SLICE_ it.  :xbones:


Hehehe... thanks. I need to find one of my severed arms now!


----------



## Sinister

LOL! Yeah, find that arm, Ghostess...then bring out the body it was attached to as well!


----------



## NecroBones

Me.


----------



## lady_bee

Lol, cool Necrobones. Were you working at a renaissance festival?


----------



## Ghostess

Woohoo... nice armor necro!


----------



## roadkill

Why is it I see no pics with these older posts? Have I missed something? (lame late entry post)


----------



## Sinister

There were two threads like this. I merged the two unknowing that the first thread had most of the pix removed which I am positive was done when Zombie made the move from Unpleasant Street to Haunt Forum. Rather than go back and eliminate the old posts, thereby pissing people off by eliminating their post count, I just left them. 

Hope the answer I gave was adequate.


----------



## roadkill

Makes sense to me - thanks Sin.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Check out how much the boards hate me. Posted it twice!


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'll repost mine, since I notice it's one of the ones that's gone now. Again, wedding pic is the only pic I've got:










I'm the lady, in case I hadn't stated it before.


----------



## bodybagged

AWWWWWWW!!!!! You two are a gorgeous couple!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Thanks.


----------



## Fangs

bodybagged said:


> AWWWWWWW!!!!! You two are a gorgeous couple!


I 2nd that TipoDeemin! What bodybagged said! :> :jol:


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## bodybagged

LMAO!!!!! SOOO true AC!


----------



## slightlymad

Your tag is now posted in my office.
Whats with the cat?


----------



## Anachronism

That's my trained pigmy leopard, she kills on my command... mice and birds, I'm working on getting her bigger game


----------



## Lilly

Lilly in normal attire -









Lilly in costume 2004


----------



## slightlymad

Anachronism said:


> That's my trained pigmy leopard, she kills on my command... mice and birds, I'm working on getting her bigger game


love it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lilly said:


> Lilly in normal attire -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly in costume 2004


Niiiice pics!
Thanks for including the pic of you out of costume. That could have been anybody in the costume pic


----------



## NecroBones

lady_bee said:


> Lol, cool Necrobones. Were you working at a renaissance festival?


Not working it, no. I'm just good at suffering for my art (that's over 40 lbs of steel (closer to 50 actually), on a hot early-september day, about 4 years ago).

More often than not, I wear aluminum maille these days, if I wear armor. Heh.


----------



## ShadyHallows

My walmart pumpkin, me, and my dog that will be experiencing halloween here for the first time!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice Pic Shady, sweet lookin' dog!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Anachronism said:


>


Nice gun!
Did nobody else notice it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> Little bit o' fun with some make up one boring rainy day. Was going for goth, but I can't ever get enough black on.


Nice pic Deanna, so what are you going to wear for your costume this year???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lilly said:


> Lilly in normal attire -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly in costume 2004


Lilly,
Nice costume!


----------



## BloodyRose

...


----------



## BloodyRose

Anachronism said:


>


I just want to know what you're doing with Our cat???

nice gun too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Me

:devil:


----------



## Anachronism

BloodyRose said:


> I just want to know what you're doing with Our cat???
> 
> nice gun too.


lol, thanks


----------



## DeathTouch

johnnythunder said:


> Me
> 
> :devil:


Holly crap! Austin 3:16 is a forum member?!


----------



## slimy

DeathTouch said:


> Holly crap! Austin 3:16 is a forum member?!


DT, that is the funniest thing you have ever posted.


----------



## Fangs

DeathTouch said:


> Holly crap! Austin 3:16 is a forum member?!


Oh no... ... There goes the neighborhood! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

:zombie: 
thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## grim reaper

me looking like an idiot lol


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

me and my youngest son.


----------



## Fangs

Cuties :> Both of you! Thanks for sharing Crazy! :>
And you are too Grim :>


----------



## Fangs

johnnythunder said:


> :zombie:
> thanks for the nice comments.


Sorry Johnnythunder.... didn't mean to offend you Bad joke on my part .... Forgive me? It is nice to have a face to go with your names  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No worries. I learned my lesson about this board.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## DeathTouch

Is being called Austin 3:16 a bad thing? If so, I am sorry. I like Steve Austin. But since I am old, I like Hulk better. "He is a real American."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Look just because I'm 6'5" 320 lbs shave my head, have a goatee and tattoos doesn't mean.....oh, wait............

But, again, whatever........I come here for ideas and for my love of Halloween.

Maybe someday I'll grow up and be as handsome as you, buddy


----------



## Hellrazor

aww Johnny thunder, why did you remove your pic.  I missed it.


----------



## grapegrl

Hellrazor said:


> aww Johnny 13, why did you remove your pic.  I missed it.


Too bad, too...he really is HauntForum Hunk Calendar material! 

/saw his pic before he took it down


----------



## otherworldly

(who is Austin 3:16?...am I showing my lack of cultural awareness again?...Because really, I have no clue...)


----------



## DeathTouch

otherworldly said:


> (who is Austin 3:16?...am I showing my lack of cultural awareness again?...Because really, I have no clue...)


You don't know who Austin 3:16 is? He is a badA** MoFO. I think even Dr. Morbius's son knows who he is. He is a wrestler from the WWF. Which I think it is called something else. You might have to ask Dr. Morbius's son what it is called now.


----------



## otherworldly

Thanks DT, I googled him too in the meantime. Got the badboy look going for sure. Thanks for helping me combat my cultural-depravation.


----------



## Hauntiholik

johnnythunder said:


> Look just because I'm 6'5" 320 lbs shave my head, have a goatee and tattooes doesn't mean.....oh, wait............


Sorry I missed your pic. I bet it was yummy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hellrazor said:


> aww Johnny thunder, why did you remove your pic.  I missed it.


Cuz apparently it was open season on me. Just me. Again, no worries - :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

:devil: 

hey ladies - thanks for the kind words :devil:


----------



## DeathTouch

johnnythunder said:


> Cuz apparently it was open season on me. Just me. Again, no worries - :devil:


Oh, no, not open season on Johnnythunder, just trying to make a new friend. Maybe not the best way to make friends but I didn't go to make friends101.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

DeathTouch... try "How to win friends and influence people." Great book... one of my favorites... LOL.


----------



## DeathTouch

Lady Nyxie said:


> DeathTouch... try "How to win friends and influence people." Great book... one of my favorites... LOL.


But I can't read. Do they have a video out on this or can I program my speak and spell to mouth the words? LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well DT, I see therapy isn't working for you.....Maybe 240 instead of 120 maybe a better choice? LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Just ignore the ex-husband in the picture.


----------



## grapegrl

Lady Nyxie said:


> Just ignore the ex-husband in the picture.


LOL! You're a cutie, Nyx!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey I've seen that picture before


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

Lady Nyxie said:


> Just ignore the ex-husband in the picture.


yeah he's buried in the basement,right Nyx...lol


----------



## Vikeman

Here is a picture of me and the wife when we got married in 2003 at our Halloween party










And this was my costume for our 2004 party


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Grapegrl... thanks, that was sweet of you to say.

JohnnyThunder... wouldn't know where.

Crazy2ScareU... shhhh, you weren't supposed to tell

Vikeman... great picture. Looks like a nice wedding.


----------



## MrsMyers666

Great pics everyone!

I would have liked to have seen JohnnyThunders pics too, I used to be a big WWF/WWE fan.

Here's me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

MrsMyers666 said:


> Great pics everyone!
> 
> I would have liked to have seen JohnnyThunders pics too, I used to be a big WWF/WWE fan.
> 
> Here's me


This is waaaaaay too funny now....:devil:


----------



## MrsMyers666

johnnythunder said:


> This is waaaaaay too funny now....:devil:


Want it to be even funnier.....you're about to have post 316. LMAO

Update: I found your picture.......and yes you do look like him, which is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## slimy

Great pics guys. Having a wedding on Halloween is classic.

Two things: MrsMeyers is hot. And the fact that she used to watch wrestling makes her hotter. I'm a HUGE wrestling fan (really- check my bio) and have had fun with this thread. 

If you smell......... what Slimey is cookin'


----------



## MrsMyers666

Thank you Slimey :::blushing:::

I've met Chyna, Kane and Undertaker, have all their autographs. Met Kane when he was still really cool and had the full mask. I remember meeting all 3 very clearly. The Rock was my favorite and the closest I was to him was about 10 feet. I was at the show when Hogan returned and faced the Rock and they hit the ambulance with The Rock in it.

Ok sorry, back to the topic....more pics people.


----------



## Sinister

Great pix all. As for me, I'm a fan of Triple H.

TIME TO PLAY THE GAAAAME!


----------



## Fangs

Hahaha Johnnythunder is right!! This is waaaay to funny! LMAO As for pics... mine is already in here LOL and my favorite wrestler is.... hmmm...... now that is a tough one ROFLMAO... Undertaker.... :> other than Stone Cold .... WHAT!!! :>


----------



## DeadSpider

Here's me... right now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Luckily, DeadSpider is way too cute for wrestler comparisons.


----------



## Sinister

johnnythunder said:


> Luckily, DeadSpider is way too cute for wrestler comparisons.


Quite the contrary...ever hear of Stacy Keibler, Trish Stratus or Torrie Wilson? :googly: :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> Quite the contrary...ever hear of Stacy Keibler, Trish Stratus or Torrie Wilson? :googly: :devil:


I heard of Stacy Keibler....but since I'm not really a wrestling fan don't know them. Good now I have another reason to waste time on the internet.


----------



## Sinister

Believe me dude...those three names alone will keep you busy, quite busy viewing the exquisite eye candy that awaits you. Just plug those names into your search engine and PRESTO! Get ready to be amazed!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm conducting my investigation. Based on the results, perhaps I should reconsider my lack of watching wrestling :devil:


----------



## slimy

We are going to convert this whole forum to wrestling fans. 

By the way Deadspider, Hello back.


----------



## Sinister

Toldja... I no longer watch it and haven't in a few years, but during the times I tuned in, I was subjected to many quite arousing bouts dubbed "Bra and Panties matches." Vince McMahon was a frogging genius in those days. He ain't a millionaire for no reason at all.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*He ain't a millionaire for no reason at all. *

Indeed!


----------



## HibLaGrande

DeadSpider said:


> Here's me... right now.


Oh my goodness! Hello


----------



## ScareShack

DeadSpider said:


> Here's me... right now.


Cute pic! nice evil kinda looking smerk as well.


----------



## Zombie-F

DeadSpider said:


> Here's me... right now.


You're a cutie pie.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gosh Z, I didn't see the picture first and thought you were talking to me?


----------



## Zombie-F

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> gosh Z, I didn't see the picture first and thought you were talking to me?


Weirdo.


----------



## slightlymad

Well HELLO


----------



## slightlymad

johnnythunder said:


> Cuz apparently it was open season on me. Just me. Again, no worries - :devil:


Awful thin skin for fellow philly boy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Zombie-F said:


> Weirdo.


Well now, I hope you sleep good tonight my friend!


----------



## HibLaGrande

OH my goodness! Hello.  ::wink wink nod nod::


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HibLaGrande said:


> OH my goodness! Hello.  ::wink wink nod nod::


Don't You mean Goddess? sure it was a misprint


----------



## slightlymad

FE you move me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slightlymad said:


> FE you move me


I'm almost afraid to ask, but I must.....


----------



## slimy

Alrighty then. Okay, I'll go there. FE ( in that outfit) is a cutie pie.


----------



## ScareShack

G Damn, FE, you got my heart....call me.....lol


----------



## ScareShack

Jeff, I just had to look again at that pic,....u kill me...too cute!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

slightlymad said:


> Awful thin skin for fellow philly boy.


----------



## halloweengirl

Wow...this is a cool thread.Its nice to be able to put names and faces together now Im usually the one taking the pictures in my house,so I dont really have alot of me.But here is one that I have on my Myspace page.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap, another Halloween Hottie.


----------



## Sinister

A lot of good-looking women posting on here, that is for sure and certain.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's a great pic halloweengirl


----------



## gypsichic

the gal w/the blue boa is the hottest dontcha think?...............lol


----------



## slimy

Sin is correct in saying there are a lot of good looking women posting on here. But I will agree with Gypsi in the fact that the blue boa girl is definately Calendar girl material.


----------



## halloweengirl

Thanx FE....But you...In the dress and Boa....WOW! I can never compete with that...Thats HOT!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That boa is scary


----------



## slightlymad

The boa just does things for me. That picture simply must go up with our cheerleadrs calendar in the office.

Speaking of calenders know would be a good time to recruit for next years the hoties are fresh and will soon be in costume


----------



## Omega

This is one pic of me from last nights party but sorry I can't show the rest to you guys, they're rather explicit!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm tryin to figure out -----you're going as the Mutliple Man from X comics or the dude from Twiztid for Halloween? :devil:


----------



## Omega

Jamie Madrox is know as the multipe man and he's one of the members for Twiztid.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool. So just wondering which one is your costume this year?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who are you asking JT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think Omega.

Wait...

Was I drinking and posting again? :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F

Here's me and my drunken rock star pose. Only a drunkard could sing into a beer bottle.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A drunk after my own heart.

Here's another pic for all my fans out there.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Johnny, that's your best side!


----------



## Wildomar

JT, Whoa there! Try not to show too much ear there. Hate to have Z-F ban you for explicit ear photos.


----------



## slimy

Two things: Number one look closely at Zombie's shoulder, you will see a hint of a ponytail. Damn hippie. Number two, look closely at the back of Johnny's head, you will see some stubble back there. Damn hippie.


----------



## Zombie-F

slimy said:


> Two things: Number one look closely at Zombie's shoulder, you will see a hint of a ponytail. Damn hippie. Number two, look closely at the back of Johnny's head, you will see some stubble back there. Damn hippie.


I most certainly am NOT a hippie. I listen to metal god dammit!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

slimy said:


> Two things: Number one look closely at Zombie's shoulder, you will see a hint of a ponytail. Damn hippie. Number two, look closely at the back of Johnny's head, you will see some stubble back there. Damn hippie.


Sadly, this was when I was going through a not so good period in my life, and let my hair grow out. I was shunned by friend and foe alike. I still have painful memories of the taunts.......people shouting "Medusa" or "Samson".....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

HalloweenRick said:


> Johnny, that's your best side!


Thanks. My wife likes to lay out the design for her JOL each year on the back of my head a la Peanuts.


----------



## claymud

This is me at the Meatfest me and some friends threw...survay says the night kicked rocked our collective socks.


----------



## HalloweenRick

HEY! Those Canadians look like us Americans!! (Except we obviously have better teeth....) :->


----------



## Johnny Thunder

mmmmmmmmmmmmm meat


----------



## Sinister

Me, Forrest J. Ackerman, a REAL Cylon Centurion and Omega in Uncle Forry's World Famous Monster Memorabila Museum.


----------



## gypsichic

Me and my grandmuffin Katriona taken about a month ago


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cute


----------



## gypsichic

she is cute but i'm a tad biased


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Great pics!!!
I need to take more picture?


----------



## gypsichic

are you gonna wear that pink miniskirt, blue boa and black converse hightops that is talked about in the 3 word story thread?


----------



## Bodybagging

gypsi wheres that tail? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## gypsichic

down my back! away from little fingers............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bodybagging said:


> gypsi wheres that tail? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


That's kinda personal isn't it? lol


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well JT....

We know who you are now!! lol
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/JTHauntForum.jpg


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well JT....
> 
> We know who you are now!! lol


If only I was that hot! :zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All it will take is a little red lipstick


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's uncanny how you captured my black, soulless eyes so perfectly.


----------



## Wildomar

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> All it will take is a little red lipstick


and a feathered boa?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You can do no wrong with Boa!!! LOL


----------



## Sinister

Or at least a female exotic dancer can't...


----------



## DeathTouch

johnnythunder said:


> If only I was that hot! :zombie:


I was going to say I got your back Johnny, but I think you got it covered.:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nice pics people!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You especially liked JT's didn't you?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'd rather see his face than the back of his head!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

By popular demand - the return of my pic


----------



## Sinister

Heh heh! Tor Johnson...the expression on his face looks like he got a rather nasty surprise in the prison shower when he bent over to pick up the soap.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That, my friend, is ACTING! :zombie:


----------



## slimy

Useless fact: In the 'Ed Wood' movie, the part of Tor Johnson was played by professional wrestler George 'the animal' Steele. 

Interesting fact: Every time JT posts on this thread, we can throw it back to pro wrestling. 

JT, have we converted you yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's really amazing how it happens. Not yet but keep workin on me.


----------



## Sinister

Forget that Rasslin' mess and just hook into the Divas. :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

You were just watching for the eye candy!


----------



## slimy

Johnny Thunder provides eye candy?!?!?!?!?! 



I love this thread.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He's got "HOT LIPS!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hot lips, hot pants. I'm a hot slab of beef. With black soulless eyes, a perfect nose and lips made for kissin da ladies.


----------



## grapegrl

johnnythunder said:


> Hot lips, hot pants. I'm a hot slab of beef. With black soulless eyes, a perfect nose and lips made for kissin da ladies.


And that's just the BACK of your head!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grapegrl said:


> And that's just the BACK of your head!


hahahah exactly. :googly: :devil:


----------



## Wildomar

Since someone had asked earlier and I just came across this photo from a few months ago... Anyway, here I am am with my future little haunter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wow, your little one looks just like you! 
Sure looks happy!!


----------



## ScareFX

LOL Dang Jeff...sometimes you're just too much.


----------



## ScareShack

FE, too funny, I cant stop laughing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

so which wrestler does he look like?


----------



## grapegrl

johnnythunder said:


> so which wrestler does he look like?


----------



## DeathTouch

johnnythunder said:


> so which wrestler does he look like?


A little like Triple H.


----------



## Wildomar

Okay now that's funny!! But I think he was cuter the otherway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

There is no doubt!

It was either that or I was going to have to put lip stick on you.

Yeah, I know, tough choice. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can we see one of the back of the head?


----------



## Wildomar

Okay FE you are correct, I would rather that, than be dressed in drag where a whole bunch of guys would comment on my sex appeal... 

Sorry JT but I dont habitually take shots like that... just try and imagine the front with more hair. Or better yet talk FE into PhotoShopping the picture.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

DeathTouch said:


> A little like Triple H.


Verily!


----------



## morgan8586

ok, here I am. One of us is the Scarecrow, one of us is just plain ugly.....


----------



## Hellrazor

hers a new pic of me:









I liked my hair so I wanted a pic.. hehe


----------



## Sinister

Both you and the hair be lookin' good, Court!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know we're not supposed to bump, but I want to see more pro wrestler look alike pics


----------



## Johnny Thunder

morgan8586 said:


> ok, here I am. One of us is the Scarecrow, one of us is just plain ugly.....


I like that scarecrow.


----------



## morgan8586

Well, according to the polls.....Two people liked my scarecrow. Thank you for the kind words J T.


----------



## Sinister

johnnythunder said:


> I know we're not supposed to bump, but I want to see more pro wrestler look alike pics


Actually, for a thread like this, you can bump. It's just for threads that served no purpose to begin with or have went as far as they could go that you can't. Post a Pix has many, many miles left in it and is one of those that refreshes itself with each "new blood" infusion.


----------



## Moon Dog

See avatar...


----------



## morgan8586

Hey New Bloods!!!!!!! You Know Who You Are, Post A Pic!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

morgan8586 said:


> ok, here I am. One of us is the Scarecrow, one of us is just plain ugly.....


Excellent picture Morgan, thank you. Also I really liked your scarecrow. I was out of state at voting time so I really didn't have time to post in detail my complete thoughts on all the entries. I wish I had been able to tell you that I loved the subtle humor of yours. I loved the way you dressed him with the shirt unbuttoned and the John Deere Cap lol. You could tell who this guy had been in life. Out of all the entries he would have been the most perfect for my yard in Florida.

I still haven't posted a picture of me here. I have some film getting developed and when its done I'll ante up :devil:


----------



## Fangs

I hope you do PG! Its nice to put faces to the names..  Thanks to all who have shared so far!


----------



## scareme

Morgan, you look good standing in front of my dad, UNTIL YOU DISMEMBERED HIM!


----------



## morgan8586

Scareme,

That was your Dad? You can still visit him, he makes a decent groundbreaker.


----------



## scareme

Yeah, I imagine he would.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I can't believe there aren't any new members who wouldn't love to post their picture


----------



## morgan8586

JT, once again you are right. It would be nice to see a pic of the new members........


----------



## Sinister

JT and Morg, I'm afraid you guys are going to be waiting a LONG time to get your wish. The majority of our "New Members" got what they wanted from here before Halloween and are off to parts unknown. Don't fret though. You will get your chance to make this plea once again to said members...around August 2007 when the ideas for yard haunts start poppin' once more in earnest.


----------



## skullboy

Some of "us" are still here,however not all of us are "camera" people.Not everyone likes to have thier ugly mugs out there for the world to see.Hell I dont even let my wife take any for our walls.:googly: :xbones:


----------



## Sinister

Wasn't talking about you, dude. As of this posting you sit at 229 posts. This makes you a fairly active member. I am talking about those folks who say in the Welcome Room, _Hi! I'm Joe Scarecrow! I'm here to learn from some of the amazing ideas I have seen on this board! _And then post a link to some site they are trying to get hits on...Oh, and ask a pointed question or two about a part of their project they are having difficulty. Five posts or less later: BAM! History!


----------



## Zombie-F

Sinister said:


> Wasn't talking about you, dude. As of this posting you sit at 229 posts. This makes you a fairly active member. I am talking about those folks who say in the Welcome Room, _Hi! I'm Joe Scarecrow! I'm here to learn from some of the amazing ideas I have seen on this board! _And then post a link to some site they are trying to get hits on...Oh, and ask a pointed question or two about a part of their project they are having difficulty. Five posts or less later: BAM! History!


But sinister, that's what this site is here for... to help haunters who are out there having problems with projects.


----------



## claymud

Zombie-F said:


> But sinister, that's what this site is here for... to help haunters who are out there having problems with projects.


I thought it was for the free food Zombie


----------



## Sinister

Zombie-F said:


> But sinister, that's what this site is here for... to help haunters who are out there having problems with projects.


But don't you find it just a tad discouraging when you get all these numbers just before Halloween only to see a very sharp decline in traffic after the holiday? I know it would bother me. But...to each their own.

And no clay, it isn't food. It's free libations.  :googly: How is the writing coming along?


----------



## claymud

Sinister said:


> And no clay, it isn't food. It's free libations.  :googly: How is the writing coming along?


lol Sin, not quite yet for me. As for the writing, well I've had quite a bit of block latly. Mostly poetry has been spilling out from these hands.


----------



## skullboy

Sinister said:


> It's free libations.  :googly:


How do I get on that mailing list????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK OK stop begging I'll post more pictures of myself :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Jt, in a thong? Or how about on a bearskin rug?


----------



## morgan8586

Sin,
Once again bro, your on the money. I just spent some time viewing the members area of our forum. There is a ton of people out there who were active for 5 posts, and then they were gone..... Its sad really. So much potential out there and its still untapped. I see it in our own group right now. I bet by Dec 15 that this place will be deserted at least in the "unpopular" time slots. I really enjoyed the fact that I could take a break from my mache at 3am, and that there would be people in the chat room to talk to and share ideas.
As for me, Im proud to be a member here. I might not agree with everything that goes on in here, and I might say a odd thing now and then(depending on how many days I've been without sleep) but, I'm a member of this forum. I hope to stay an active member for a long,long time. Besides, someone has to bust JT's shoes. It might as well be me. Later guys/gals...thanks for listening!


----------



## claymud

It's odd... most people take their break from here right after Halloween, I think last year and this year both I was off Helter Skelter during Halloween...


----------



## Zombie-F

It happens. That's all that can be said about it.

Now, back on topic please.


----------



## grapegrl

johnnythunder said:


> OK OK stop begging I'll post more pictures of myself :devil:


wewt!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grapegrl said:


> wewt!


Hey there GG have you ever posted one? If not, now is zee time. :jol:


----------



## morgan8586

Jt,

Lets See A New Pic Of You........


----------



## Sinister

Here goes a great picture of Grapegrl:


----------



## grapegrl

LOL!

Gorgeous, ain't I?


----------



## morgan8586

Wow grapegirl....Im in love. Or is it lust?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We need to turn this into the Doppelganger thread. See my Tor photo above :devil:


----------



## grapegrl

I have pics in my blog and will post some more as soon as I get my Hallowe'en 2006 pics organized.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cutesy indeed


----------



## DeadSpider

*Pictures?*

ooo we're sharing more pics??

Here's me....


----------



## slimy

The ears are a little overdone, DS, but I LIKE the nose rings. 

Hope the wood builds you a warm fire. 

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## morgan8586

DS, I like the new look. Your Hot!


----------



## lewlew

DeadSpider said:


> ooo we're sharing more pics??
> 
> Here's me....


Before Halloween 2006








After Halloween 2006









Damn girl! All that movin' your props around really took its toll! :googly:


----------



## lewlew

Sorry DS,

Not fair to comment on someone else's pic unless I submit one myself. Have at it:


----------



## DeathTouch

That is one heck of of Lewlew.


----------



## lewlew

I suppose I deserved that...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Too clean cut to be a wrestler? Help me out, board?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes Johnnythuder, not a wrestler. Maybe a cop. I think he is the same one that pulled me over. Car 54 where are you?


----------



## Wildomar

Sorry he cant be a cop, no mustache... firefighter?


----------



## NecroBones

Here's one a little more recent than the other one I posted in the thread a few months ago:

Me:


----------



## DeathTouch

NecroBones said:


> Here's one a little more recent than the other one I posted in the thread a few months ago:
> 
> Me:


Are you in Wisconsin? If so, I have been there too. I am the guy in the middle. Ok, I lied.


----------



## NecroBones

Nope, picture was taken at the MD renfest.


----------



## Fangs

DeathTouch said:


> Yes Johnnythuder, not a wrestler. Maybe a cop. I think he is the same one that pulled me over. Car 54 where are you?


lewlew could be a wrestler! Just look at Randy Orton, the Legend Killer.... last time i looked he was very clean shaven! :devil: hehehe


----------



## DeathTouch

He could be a wrestler DFBL. But I don’t think he could be an internet consultant. There is just no way.


----------



## slimy

The wrestling comparison we are seeking is a relatively obscure one: Dirty Dick Murdoch. 

Okay, internet consultant is out. Honestly, cop was good, as a matter of fact I think 'unarmed security guard' is the best bet. 

Who's with me?


----------



## DeathTouch

I am with you slimy. I just hope Lewlew isn't getting warrents for our arrests. I am too young to be in jail.


----------



## Ghostess

Me, today. I promised my girls we could have a "girls day" since my husband is outta town for a fun-fly in Central Florida for the day. So we have a crap load of makeup going on. I don't like a lot of makeup. Ugh... just as long as they don't dress me in pink. I hate pink.


----------



## Sinister

Speaking of make-up, Ghostess, when are we gonna see that pix I gave you the idea for sometime back when you did the Goth thing? Blood splatter goes a long way here.


----------



## Ghostess

Sinister said:


> Speaking of make-up, Ghostess, when are we gonna see that pix I gave you the idea for sometime back when you did the Goth thing? Blood splatter goes a long way here.


Ahhhhhh.... I didn't forget! I'm waiting til the girls are done. then I can smatter with blood and then take a shower!


----------



## Sinister

From what I know about you, my dear, you won't fail to impress.


----------



## Ghostess

Sinister said:


> From what I know about you, my dear, you won't fail to impress.


Sorry, not impressive tonight. Can't find my dang blood.  But I did find the blood scab maker paste. So I sprayed some black and red in my hair and took a few blurry ass shots. This one turned out somewhat visible. Not the look I wanted, but I've had some wine and I don't wanna get red crap all over the place. I can just see my husband's face when he gets home....... LOL


----------



## Sinister

Damn scary! Evil to the Nth degree. I could easily see you playing a villainess in a Horror film. What is that you're about to chomp a bite out of? Like I said, you never fail to impress. :xbones:


----------



## Ghostess

Sinister said:


> Damn scary! Evil to the Nth degree. I could easily see you playing a villainess in a Horror film. What is that you're about to chomp a bite out of? Like I said, you never fail to impress. :xbones:


LOL... Thanks. Not my best effort, but I tried. I wish I coulda found the blood. That's just a spare arm I had laying around. I smeared some of the scab making blood on it and on my hands. Kinda hard to set up the camera without getting blood stuff on it...LOL I'll try again when I have some kid-free time.


----------



## lewlew

LMFAO! You guys are too much! I only have computer access at work so it's taken me this long to end the controversy. Sorry.



DeathTouch said:


> I am with you slimy. I just hope Lewlew isn't getting warrents for our arrests. I am too young to be in jail.


Nope... not a cop. Forester. Ya know? Tree guy, Smokey Bear, put out the occasional wildfire, gets to walk in the woods all day. 
I repeat.. I am not a cop. But..could you please state your name clearly and for the record?


----------



## morgan8586

Today I finally saw a picture of the highly elusive JT!!! My hunt is over, I have found the my holy grail. I can retire in peace........


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Johnny Thunder

morgan8586 said:


> Today I finally saw a picture of the highly elusive JT!!! My hunt is over, I have found the my holy grail. I can retire in peace........


And, sadly, Morg was turned to stone. Join me in saying farewell to our fallen brother in arms. :zombie:


----------



## ScareShack

all right...heres a pic of my ugly mug with my best friend.


----------



## Hauntiholik

johnny933 said:


> all right...heres a pic of my ugly mug with my best friend.


Ugly? No.


----------



## Northern Touch

hers a couple of pics of myself and the badest little 2 year old on the block!!!!
my little princess.......
































halloween haunter in training...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anachronism said:


>


Fun with guns and handpuppets!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

NT - that's funny. A friend of mine has a 5 year old daughter who, out of the blue, wanted to be Jason for Halloween this year. Cute pics.


----------



## slimy

First to Anachronism: Is that a Bob Dole mask? And why you gotta let Osama punk out ole Georgie? Oh wait, never mind. 

Now for professional wrestling look a likes: Johnny933 - a thin Batista. I'm spot on with that one. Northern Touch: an obscure one, yes. Old ECW Bill Alfonso. Google it. Scary........Very scary.


----------



## BooGirl666

Hauntiholik said:


> Ugly? Nuh uh. :devil: Yummy!


yes I would have to agree... ugly is far from ya


----------



## ScareShack

NT, very cute little kid ya got there, I see shes being raised just right.


----------



## Anachronism

slimy said:


> First to Anachronism: Is that a Bob Dole mask? And why you gotta let Osama punk out ole Georgie? Oh wait, never mind.


Yes it is and... well you know already


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Nefarious1

Ummmmm... johnny933, ugly mug?? You have GOT to be kidding, right?

I am sittin here crackin up right now because of what I was going to post before I went back and read the last 35 pages of this thread. Everyone seems to be comparing everyone to wrestlers and before I even read all that I was going to tell johnny933 that he looked like a skinnier version of Batista!

And let me tell you... Batista is F'ING HOT!!!

Personally, I've realised that I can't take the pressure of showing myself. Sitting around wondering if everyone is going to tell me "Oh, you like nice" or "Wow! You're hot!" or "Oh, you're really fat" or "Wow! You are totally ugly" or "What a nice picture" .... It's all just too much. lol


----------



## Anachronism

Nefarious1 said:


> Personally, I've realised that I can't take the pressure of showing myself. Sitting around wondering if everyone is going to tell me "Oh, you like nice" or "Wow! You're hot!" or "Oh, you're really fat" or "Wow! You are totally ugly" or "What a nice picture" .... It's all just too much. lol


I showed my picture and nobody's let me have it yet... and I'm a big fat geek


----------



## ScareShack

Nefarious....just post ur pic!! The best thing about this forum is no one is ever
rude or mean to each other. We all are family in a sense, its nice though to be able to put faces with names. I honestly hard a hard time posting my pic.
So post away.
Im sure u dont look like this!









Anachronism....you do make a real cute alien.
I see you have lots of SW stuff in your photos. My friend is selling a huge lifetime of SW collectiables due to a divorse....if you want i'll send u some info on what hes got, tons of stuff from years ago never opened.


----------



## Nefarious1

I think I got this now... I wanted to post a pic of Batista to give everyone a visual!  

Oh, I will eventually post my pic again. I've been around this forum for a looooong time. Since it was Badassuniverse. I just keep taking long hiatuses. Some people have seen me before. I will prolly post a pic of me and Alex at Smackdown or a new one that I take when all the fam is here for the holidays. 

And I do think that everyone here is very kind and non-judgmental. It's nothin but love all the way around. 

And OMG! LMFAO No! I do not look like!!! LOL


----------



## Nefarious1

I just compared again and I tell you... The resemblance is just uncanny.


----------



## ScareShack

sorry, I dont see it, but anyways, if ya think, its good by me.


----------



## Nefarious1

Ok, this is Alex and I last New Years. The background turned out awesome and I don't know how. lol
didn't work.. I'll try again later.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think the pic is missing?


----------



## Nefarious1

It is. Keeps tellin me that my pic is an invalid file. Oh well. I'll post a new one later this week. I'm sure Alex will be happy because he hates showin his picture. LOL

OMG! I got it to work! So this is Alex and Tammy!


----------



## ScareShack

What a cute couple !









I think more of us need to post some pics!


----------



## slimy

Danger Danger Danger










When it gets cold alligators have to be moved in to warmer conditions.

Crikey!


----------



## slimy

Sorry for all the posts, but I'm cleaning out the camera. Here's the Christmas Card pic.










Awwwwww.


----------



## slimy

Hey Nefarious, no wrestling look-a- like, sorry. But you guys do make a good looking couple. By the way, I just sent a link to Alex. He had no idea you were going to post his pic on the internet, and boy is he pissed.


----------



## ScareShack

slimy, that sure is one nice pic, your cat looks a little big to be a pet.


----------



## Death's Door

Great Christmas pic Slimy. Beautiful cat!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No kiddy Slimy! Love the cats!


----------



## trishaanne

Slimy, beautiful cat! Where was that pic taken?


----------



## DeathTouch

And the neighbor complains that I have a rot. Go figure.


----------



## slimy

I am the operations manager of a place called Tiger Safari. 'Sabor' the white tiger, was the first permanent resident white tiger in the state of Oklahoma. Only about 200 of these in the world, all in captivity, none in the wild. He is a good cat. 

I've showed that pic to lots of folks and hardly anyone notices that my wife is holding a 4 week old baby leopard. Everybody focuses on the tiger. 

Anybody else do Christmas Card pics?


----------



## Bodybagging

I want slimys job!


----------



## DeathTouch

slimy said:


> I am the operations manager of a place called Tiger Safari. 'Sabor' the white tiger, was the first permanent resident white tiger in the state of Oklahoma. Only about 200 of these in the world, all in captivity, none in the wild. He is a good cat.
> 
> I've showed that pic to lots of folks and hardly anyone notices that my wife is holding a 4 week old baby leopard. Everybody focuses on the tiger.
> 
> Anybody else do Christmas Card pics?


Your right, I didn't notice.

I would hate to see the litter box for that cat.


----------



## dynoflyer

Nice!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Here I am with my boys and puppy last Friday afternoon, playing in the snow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Woderful picture Ms.Wicked!

Where's the sled?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL - I actually had the saucer sleds out in the front, trying go down into the ditch next to the road... BUT, the incline wasn't big enough and the snow too deep. 

Next big snow, we'll go down to the park by the river where the sledding is good!

Thanks for the comments! We had lots of fun; I love playing in the snow.


----------



## Death's Door

Great pic of you with the kiddies and pup. How old is the pup?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks!

The puppy is five months old. She's reallly a very good girl.


----------



## DeathTouch

Is the puppy a lab? I miss my lab. She was the best. Here is a new picture of me and my sister. No, I am not wrestler. LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yup! She's a lab!


----------



## ScareShack

DeathTouch said:


> No, I am not wrestler. LOL


Not a wrestler.......I have a pic that proves u are....lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> Not a wrestler.......I have a pic that proves u are....lol


Well Johnny, put your money where your mouth is!


----------



## ScareShack

jeff, let me go dig it up and i'll show ya it.


----------



## ScareShack

here it is jeff...........
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=95820#post95820


----------



## slightlymad

The only pic of me that could be published


----------



## ScareShack

SM, nice pic, ur looking like ur felling good and having a great time!


----------



## slightlymad

absofreekin lutly wifes summer company picinic and i dont have to behave


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks for posting that. Now at least I know who to be on the lookout for next week!


----------



## ScareShack

these are just to be used for the rare pics thread if anyone whats to mess with them, taken tonight, you should be able to have fun w/these.arghhhhh.


----------



## slightlymad

Why does the song im to sexy for my shirt suddenly come to mind


----------



## ScareShack

slightlymad said:


> Why does the song im to sexy for my shirt suddenly come to mind


'cause ur a nut...lol.........it the shirt....i told my kid to take some pics, thats what he came up with....U want the shirt.it's my fav house shirt, very warm and cozy


----------



## pyro

emnem comes to my mind


----------



## ScareShack

pyro1966 said:


> emnem comes to my mind


no thanks, i dont need one.lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Very intense young man.


----------



## morgan8586

Jt needs to post a pic again. Every one who loves JT, please ask him to post his pic.


----------



## ScareShack

Yes, JT post a pic.


----------



## slightlymad

AW come on JT join the fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, if he fails to produce...we can always use the one with him in lipstick? LOL


----------



## Death's Door

I Triple Dog Dare ya JT!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

we could always stalk him we have a photo of his house he drives a cherokee and we have seen the back of his head....
Oh wait they all look that way down over there too much work to eliminate the the specific lipstick color


----------



## Johnny Thunder

morgan8586 said:


> Jt needs to post a pic again. Every one who loves JT, please ask him to post his pic.


Yeah cuz my buddy Morg puts so many of his ugly mug out.


----------



## morgan8586

oops made a mistake


----------



## morgan8586

Lets try that again....

Removed pic......


Once again setting a good example for my buddy JT. An oldy but a goody...to be 18 and stupid again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

morgan8586 said:


> An oldy but a goody...to be 18 and stupid again


You mean to be 18, right


----------



## ScareShack

edited to remove pic


----------



## morgan8586

Thats me... age 18. Private Morgan US ARMY Stationed in some **** hole country in Central America, that Im not allowed to discuss. As you can tell, I am bored out of my mind. By the way, the year was 1989....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll take the bullet for my buddy Morg. He and SB have seen these.... oh and I'm **** drunk that's why

Do with me as you will.  :googly:


----------



## morgan8586

Yeah, way to go JT!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> I'll take the bullet for my buddy Morg. He and SB have seen these.... oh and I'm **** drunk that's why


   Holy crap Did I catch a buzz already?You are indeed a brave man!!!My heart cant take suprises like this!


----------



## slightlymad

woo hoo


----------



## dynoflyer

What makes you think my avatar isn't a picture of me?


----------



## Nefarious1

WOO HOO!!! JT you're a TOTAL HOTTIE!  (if you don't mind me saying  )


----------



## DeathTouch

slightlymad said:


> The only pic of me that could be published


Slightlymad? More like Slightlydrunk. Or more or less drunk. LOL.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nefarious1 said:


> WOO HOO!!! JT you're a TOTAL HOTTIE!  (if you don't mind me saying  )


Flattery will get you EVERYWHERE 

(although I have to ask if you were drinking, or have vision problems?)

 :googly:


----------



## slightlymad

DeathTouch said:


> Slightlymad? More like Slightlydrunk. Or more or less drunk. LOL.


YES YES


----------



## Nefarious1

No way! I don't drink... Unless you call having a cocktail once every 4 months drinking. LOL I was completely sober AND had my glasses ON! And yup... TOTAL H - O - T - T - I - E !!! 

And yes, I think you could totally pull the Dimebag hot pink off!


----------



## slightlymad

oh my


----------



## DeathTouch

How come JT gets all the woman? LOL.


----------



## Hella

I agree with Tammy! 

JT :googly: Is a bona fide Hottie!! you should share more photos. :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

DeathTouch said:


> How come JT gets all the woman? LOL.


got me, must have something we aint got. Think I need to hang out with JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hella, you are also too kind, and perhaps lost a contact? 

I think Morg needs to share one more recent than the Reagan administration


----------



## morgan8586

Oh no....the past is better than the present version of me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I call foul dude! 

Wait, let me dig up that scarecrow pic and zoom in on you. I'll send it to CSI and have it digitally remastered for our viewing pleasure


----------



## morgan8586

hold on---ill do some editing.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pixelating all your nudes so they're save for a family forum?


----------



## morgan8586

aaaggghhh.....no


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hahahaha


----------



## Fangs

Thank you JT for posting your picture! Seee..... you *are* a *hottie!* Just like the wrestler that you were referred to! ---wink wink--- The neighborhood will be just fine!   BTW---is that a tattoo I think I see? hehehe


----------



## Fangs

Boy, does she look enthused? :devil:


----------



## BooGirl666

lol.... i love it fangs..... great pic!


----------



## Anachronism

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


>


You can bite me anytime


----------



## Ghostess

Why do I keep missing the picture of JT?? Dangitall!

And Johnny... um... HOT!


----------



## morgan8586

Hey Ghostess, I have a copy downloaded. What do you have in trade?


----------



## Ghostess

morgan8586 said:


> Hey Ghostess, I have a copy downloaded. What do you have in trade?


Hmm....


----------



## DeathTouch

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Boy, does she look enthused? :devil:


I always thought that DFBL was a happy sort of person. What is up with the Fang Lady?


----------



## Sinister

I would just be worried about Morg's declaration that he has a copy of a photo of JT stashed away.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ghostess - I resemble a chromosomally-challenged half sibling of Tor Johnson. You're not missing anything


----------



## BooGirl666

Ghostess don't listen to JT.... He's a cutie.
And I agree with ya Johnny is hot!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

JT... that's not what I heard!

I'm afraid of Morg.. lol

And Johnny is hot ina bad boy kinda way... I LIKE bad boys. ;-)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmm so I'm 'cute' but Johnny is 'bad'. Guess I know where I stand with y'all


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm....Bad Boys huh?
I'ma bad boy, in a fluffy boa kinda way!


----------



## BooGirl666

Yeah me too ghostess.... Gotta Love Bad Boys!
JT your hot in a bad boy kinda way too 
FE your the only bad boy I know with a boa.... I love it! lol


----------



## Ghostess

johnnythunder said:


> Hmmm so I'm 'cute' but Johnny is 'bad'. Guess I know where I stand with y'all


 I would be the judge of THAT, JT, but for some reason there's not a pic to be seen of you around here.....


----------



## Ghostess

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> HMmmm....Bad Boys huh?
> I'ma bad boy, in a fluffy boa kinda way!


Oh yeah.... VERY bad... especially in the boa.

(but I'm jealous that you look better in one that I do!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Touche


----------



## skullboy

How's about we meet in a central location and I will take A pic of you guys for the forum?


----------



## Anachronism

I havent posted a pic of myself here in awhile so here ya go


----------



## Ghostess

I see that smile and that sparkle in your eyes.... but I believe a bad boy lives under that jovial facade......

Again with the bad boys...... I think I need a cold shower.


----------



## Anachronism

Thanks Ghostess


----------



## ScareShack

leave me out of all this, im just a reg. joe, whatever u girls think whatever, but dont need to get invloved in this. Please dont comment on me, yes it sounds nice, but hate hearing it.


----------



## Ghostess

Mmmhmm... humble too...


----------



## ScareShack

no, just being me and honest. Dont comment on me please, i hate my pics.

Think ill just stay sticking with JT.


----------



## DeathTouch

johnny933 said:


> leave me out of all this, im just a reg. joe, whatever u girls think whatever, but dont need to get invloved in this. Please dont comment on me, yes it sounds nice, but hate hearing it.


Do I hear a violin playing in the background. Somebody get me a tissue. LOL.


----------



## ScareShack

DeathTouch said:


> Do I hear a violin playing in the background. Somebody get me a tissue. LOL.


Wise Ass!!


----------



## Ghostess

Bahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Which reminds me, someone commented on one of my pictures today. I reckon I'll post it. It's my current picture on my homepage of my website. Someone told me I needed to have an updated pic on it a few weeks ago, so I got gussied up and took a few.


----------



## Anachronism

Wow, you're very pretty Ghostess


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks  It's amazing what make up and B&W can do for me..lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hubba hubba ! [wife smacks me on the back of my head]


----------



## morgan8586

Ghostess...here is a little leftover holiday cheer. May I introduce you to the dancing Santa JT!!!! p.s. you owe me one.

http://www.northpoledancing.com/e356ace8.28666


----------



## Ghostess

OMG! THat was great! I never knew JT could dance so well...


----------



## Death's Door

With those moves, JT never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

....and that was only half loaded! Imagine me fully lubricated with the good stuff


----------



## Fangs

babygirl_kmp said:


> lol.... i love it fangs..... great pic!


Thanks Baby!  That was taken a long time ago... and i do mean a longgggggg time! LMAO.... I haven't been blonde in years...... LOL


----------



## Fangs

Anachronism said:


> You can bite me anytime


You sure about that Anachronism? :devil: I'll have to remember that.... hehehe........ And may I say you are a cutie yourself!


----------



## Fangs

DeathTouch said:


> I always thought that DFBL was a happy sort of person. What is up with the Fang Lady?


LOL DT.... I only have three words that should explain the mood in that pic............

Fourteen years old........

hehehehe..... Did that answer your question? :googly: I told ya it was an old pic...... LOL :>


----------



## Anachronism

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> You sure about that Anachronism? :devil: I'll have to remember that.... hehehe........ And may I say you are a cutie yourself!


Thanks


----------



## Fangs

You're welcome.


----------



## Ghostess

OMG... my youngest was just looking through the old photo albums, like she does all the time, and started pointing out pictures of me and my sisters when we were younger. *sigh* to be young and stupid again....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wow! You are now entered into my fantasies, Ghostess!


----------



## Fangs

Ghostess.....WoW! *You are every bit as beautiful now as you are in that pic! * ---whistles--- sorry, i can't really whistle.... LOL hey, what is your secret? hehehe


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... Y'all just can't see me close up and in person... and don't know how many shots it takes with the camera to get a good picture that makes me look decent. But thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

If I could get my 8 x 10's to look that good, I wouldn't need an agent! ;-)


----------



## Ghostess

It's funny... I have a couple of pictures that do not look like me at all. Kind of like when some ladies go to the mall and get those "glamour shots" and post them as their pictures on say.. match.com or something-- and then you meet them in person and suddenly feel the urge to run really fast in the other direction.

THis one is my favorite. It makes me think of those old portraits that have the person looking at you in a haughty "rich person with lots of secrets" way:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That one is great!


----------



## grapegrl

With all these pictures Ghostess is postessing, here's a reminder for the HauntForum guys:


----------



## Ghostess

Lmao!!


----------



## Sinister

johnnythunder said:


> That one is great!


She has yet to make a bad one, that's for sure.


----------



## slightlymad

Sinister said:


> She has yet to make a bad one, that's for sure.


Thats right have not seen a bad pic of her yet dont think I will.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Darn those clothes! ppppp


----------



## roadkill

HOLY CRAP!!! Ghostess - I've always known you were a knock out - but DAAAAUUUUUUUMMMMMMM


----------



## roadkill

whooooooooooooooooa

Fangs! just - whoooooooooooooooooooooaaa


----------



## roadkill

No real surprise here - there are some incredibly HOTTT women on this board. And there are quite a few of the guys I wouldn't want to cross or meet in a dark alley (j933 - intimidating as hell).

Dang - I see a LOT of calendar material here.


----------



## roadkill

Peer pressure sux! I know this picture is already on other places so I'm not so worried about posting this one.


----------



## BooGirl666

Damn RK... Those eyes... To die for!


----------



## turtle2778

Okay i hope this works for you RK..http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/turtle2778/000_0024.jpg


----------



## roadkill

turtle2778 said:


> Okay i hope this works for you RK..


Works great! Nice pic!


----------



## morgan8586

nice pic!!!! glad to see you......


----------



## slimy

From my vantage point, it looks like you were drinking the Miller light while your man was sipping on a foo foo girly drink.




?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee hee





Great pic.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hot women, alcohol, smiling faces


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... all y'all are goofy. Anybody can make themselves look good as long as you take enough pictures. It took me about 23984572985 takes to get 4 good pictures that day. I am WAYYY critical of myself. And that last pic doesn't even look like me..lol

RK- that's my fave pic of you!

Turtle-- THAT is a GREAT picture of y'all!


----------



## Sinister

Ghostess said:


> Anybody can make themselves look good as long as you take enough pictures.


I absolutely disagree with this statement. I defy anyone to find a good pic of Osama Bin Laden, George W. Bush, Joshua Todd of *Buckcherry, *Stephen Tyler, Keith Richards, Mick Jagger, Chris Robinson of *Black Crowes,* John Wayne Gacy, Sandra Bernhardt, Cloris Leachman, Flava Flav...ah, **** it! I could be at this all day. :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Here's one of me not in Halloween stuff.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Kellie, you better have your bodyguard around when all us drooling males come to your get together! hubba hubba


----------



## DeathTouch

Now I know why she calls herself Mrs. Wicked. Because she is Wickedly Awesome! I have to admire your husband for having an attractive woman such as yourself, and one that loves Halloween. It is not every day that a man is blessed with both, and for me I can only sit and ponder to the reason why I wasn't equally blessed. In other words, "You Rock Mrs. Wicked!" LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What the Stay Puff Man said! lol


----------



## roadkill

Ms. Wicked said:


> Here's one of me not in Halloween stuff.


Kellie - I have said it before and I'll say it again. YOWZA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Ms. Wicked said:


> Here's one of me not in Halloween stuff.


Whoa! Sexy!!


----------



## Ghostess

Sinister said:


> I absolutely disagree with this statement. I defy anyone to find a good pic of Osama Bin Laden, George W. Bush, Joshua Todd of *Buckcherry, *Stephen Tyler, Keith Richards, Mick Jagger, Chris Robinson of *Black Crowes,* John Wayne Gacy, Sandra Bernhardt, Cloris Leachman, Flava Flav...ah, **** it! I could be at this all day. :googly:


LOL.... I'm sure they can all be photographed nicely. In the right light. At the right angle. With the right amount of makeup on. Except maybe Keith Richards...lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ghostess said:


> LOL.... I'm sure they can all be photographed nicely. In the right light. At the right angle. With the right amount of makeup on. Except maybe Keith Richards...lol


Why is Keith Richards still alive?????

lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You guys are all way too kind, BTW...

DT, I think I'm the lucky one. Mr. Wicked happens to be exceptionally handy and good at making things. Thus, he's been roped into my Halloween hobby! LOL I think it's growing on him, though.


----------



## KryptKittie69

DeathTouch said:


> Now I know why she calls herself Mrs. Wicked. Because she is Wickedly Awesome! I have to admire your husband for having an attractive woman such as yourself, and one that loves Halloween. It is not every day that a man is blessed with both, and for me I can only sit and ponder to the reason why I wasn't equally blessed. In other words, "You Rock Mrs. Wicked!" LOL.


Ponder away. 

Just do the math.


----------



## slimy

2+2=What the hell??!?!?!?!?

To Ghostess and Mrs. W, you two are little hotties. 

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Your mouth says no more, but your body says yeeeesssss


----------



## Zombie-F

Hehe, these threads always turn into drool fests over the ladeis.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Any surprise? We're guys! lol


----------



## slimy

That's a good lookin' avatar ya got there, ZF. You should post it as a big pic of yourself.


----------



## Zombie-F

slimy said:


> That's a good lookin' avatar ya got there, ZF. You should post it as a big pic of yourself.


Ok, I can do that. I don't have many photos of me since I'm the one usually taking the pictures. Sadly, the ones I do have, I'm usually making some goofy face or looking rather sloshed (because I am).

Here you go. It's from Halloween 2001, our first year doing any decorating as well as our first year in the house.


----------



## roadkill

Zombie-F said:


> Ok, I can do that. I don't have many photos of me since I'm the one usually taking the pictures. Sadly, the ones I do have, I'm usually making some goofy face or looking rather sloshed (because I am).
> 
> Here you go. It's from Halloween 2001, our first year doing any decorating as well as our first year in the house.


I have a pic of us Z - I'll get it posted.


----------



## Zombie-F

roadkill said:


> I have a pic of us Z - I'll get it posted.


Cool, post away!

I have one of us as well... see my "goofy face" comment above. :googly: I just don't think I photograph well because I never know what to do when a camera is pointed at me.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Zombie-F said:


> Cool, post away!
> 
> I have one of us as well... see my "goofy face" comment above. :googly: I just don't think I photograph well because I never know what to do when a camera is pointed at me.


You just smile, silly!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

And I hear smiling silly isn't a problem for you. ;-p


----------



## DeathTouch

Zombie-F said:


> Ok, I can do that. I don't have many photos of me since I'm the one usually taking the pictures. Sadly, the ones I do have, I'm usually making some goofy face or looking rather sloshed (because I am).
> 
> Here you go. It's from Halloween 2001, our first year doing any decorating as well as our first year in the house.


Ok, girls. Give it up for Z. LOL.


----------



## Fangs

Wooohooooo! :> That is one sveet pic Z-F!


----------



## Ghostess

I love ZF's pics with that costume. He's BAD ASS!


----------



## dynoflyer

Chillin' and grillin' in Boston


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this from the recent snow fall?

Those dogs on the top grill look real yummy!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

italian sausage?


----------



## dynoflyer

It's Kielbasa and the photo is last year's snow. No snow this year. . . . hope it stays that way!

*the problem with global warming is, it's taking too long!*


----------



## Death's Door

I like grilling all year around tooo. We even use our smoker to make smoked kielbasa or snausages. It's all good on the grill!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Da Weiner said:


> We even use our smoker to make smoked kielbasa or snausages. It's all good on the grill!!!!


I hope that "snausages" reference was a typo, DW...


----------



## Death's Door

Nope. I always call sausages "snausages". I started when I was buying the dog treats call snausages for the pooches. It's just a play on words for me. By the way, when I put them in the jar, my cousin stopped over and we were talking to the hubby in the kitchen. I came up from the basement and realized that he was eating the dogs' snausages.  After the third one I told him what he was eating. You should have seen his face!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Me off-set. 

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/Sickie_Ickie/Backstage.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's a keeper!


----------



## Death's Door

Sickie Ickie - I think you just gave the guys the ammo they needed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I can take it.


----------



## NecroBones

Figured I'd post a photo... I'm the dude on the right:


----------



## Big Howlin

*Moi!









*


----------



## trishaanne

Hey Cheetah..........NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## NecroBones

NecroBones said:


> Figured I'd post a photo... I'm the dude on the right:


If the picture doesn't show up, you can view it here:

http://ed.toton.org/photos/2006/a746.jpg


----------



## trishaanne

Still can't see the pic...is it just me?


----------



## Sinister

Ain't just you. I am thinking Necro looks like a white square with an "X" in it.


----------



## Ghostess

I can see it. And he looks cool... although quite metallic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here ya go


----------



## Big Howlin

*What the duece!? 
k...not meant to be a link.
I meant to post as a Picture.*


----------



## Ghostess

Hm.. that' s odd, won't work for me either.


----------



## Ghostess

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *What the duece!?
> k...not meant to be a link.
> I meant to post as a Picture.*


Maybe it's because your photobucket is set to private? Just taking a guess there....


----------



## Ghostess

Or, never mind. Wonder what's up with some pictures posting, and some not, but posting in replies? Maybe it was the upgrade.......


----------



## Zombie-F

Ghostess said:


> Or, never mind. Wonder what's up with some pictures posting, and some not, but posting in replies? Maybe it was the upgrade.......


It's always been that way for some odd reason. It seems to either be something to do with the way photobucket does things or else a setting on the end user's computer (like maybe a firewall or some other anti-viral setting).


----------



## Big Howlin

*Freaky*


----------



## Ghostess

It is freaky. I've not had any problems seeing pictures until today, some I can see, some I can't. I can leave the page with the pictures and come back later and the pictures are magically there again.


----------



## Big Howlin

_*The forum is haunted*_


----------



## gypsichic

could be


----------



## turtle2778

Okay Johnny here ya go...now you can photoshop my pic too. Ya know turtles hate to be left out of the fun.


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## ScareShack

ill be sure to have fun.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

who's the babe you're with?


----------



## ScareShack

Sickie Ickie said:


> who's the babe you're with?


SI...that babe is turtle and her man!


----------



## Ghostess

I didn't know SI swung that way... wonder if his wife knows?


----------



## BooGirl666

Turtle... Your such a hottie!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well, there ya go. lol IDs are great, but many times we just don't even know genders from them.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Me, my son Cooper and Jason himself.*


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

This is me during my 2006 Halloween party giving one of my unruly guest a sedative, he was getting a little out of hand. It calmed him down nicely&#8230;..and tenderized the meat. :xbones:


----------



## Ghostess

Awwww, Cooper is a cutie pie!

EyesInTheDark, I love that pic! I have some kids that need to be tranquilized... lol


----------



## Death's Door

Two great pics you guys!!!! I think we got a good lookin' bunch on this forum.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Thanks ladies, this is a nice place to hang-out with some very good looking (and strange LOL ) people.


----------



## Ghostess

Strange is right... don't forget to check out the rare pics thread...lol But be careful about posting in it or you'll end up fair game.


----------



## Big Howlin

*LOL *heads over to look*
Hmmm....can't find....*


----------



## Fangs

Sickie Ickie said:


>


Sickie....You're a cutie!


----------



## Fangs

Da Weiner said:


> I think we got a good lookin' bunch on this forum.


I agree DW!


----------



## Ghostess

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *LOL *heads over to look*
> Hmmm....can't find....*


http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=114461#post114461


----------



## Big Howlin

_I have never been more disturbed. :|_


----------



## Big Howlin

*Sorry had to post this cause I thought he was so cute in his new rock gear. I cant wait to take him trick or treating for the first time!!*


----------



## BooGirl666

You both are a bunch of cuties!!!


----------



## roadkill

Now THAT is one cute baby!!!!!


----------



## roadkill

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *Me, my son Cooper and Jason himself.*


CC - how many times do you get compared to Tom Cruise? Don't tell me I'm the only one who sees it.

And your little guy Cooper is adorable!


----------



## scareme

I thought that too roadkill, a young Tom Cruise. Cooper is a doll!


----------



## Big Howlin

*I get it a lot, but I dont see it. lol*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Sickie....You're a cutie!


right back atcha!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Cheetah, what an absolutely adorable baby! He is soooo cute! Awwwww!


----------



## Big Howlin

dont u just wanna pinch his cheeks and say "Ooojee-boojie-woojie!"


----------



## Ghostess

Cheetah, your son is absolutively ADORABLE! And, for the record, you are better looking that Tom "Crazy couch jumper" Cruise.


----------



## Big Howlin

_*hah aww thanks!*_


----------



## BooGirl666

Ghostess said:


> And, for the record, you are better looking that Tom "Crazy couch jumper" Cruise.


Yeah I would have to agree wit ya on that one ghostess


----------



## frightmare

here is a few of me. i can see these making it to the rare pic thread :X


----------



## frightmare

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *Sorry had to post this cause I thought he was so cute in his new rock gear. I cant wait to take him trick or treating for the first time!!*


if you had a thicker go-t and mustach u would look like bam margera in this one.

super cute kid man.


----------



## roadkill

I have two pictures I promised I would post - actually just found them. These are when I was lucky enough to be in Massachusetts right before Halloween. I got to meet Zombie-F and Aprille - had a great time (other than me calling him "Jeff" the entire night for some unknown reason). Anyway - after getting a personal tour through his set up and seeing the _Funny Bone_ getting set up and some preliminary tests done we got these pictures taken.










Then, of course, we had to get a BIT strange and decided to flash Aprille. It was (for me at least) friggin cold so this was as much of a flash as was gonna happen.


----------



## Ghostess

Those pictures are GREAT! Two of my most favorite men EVER!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

frightmare said:


> here is a few of me. i can see these making it to the rare pic thread :X


Yummy! I mean, um... nice pics there frightmare.... :googly:


----------



## Fangs

What a cutie! :> Thanks for sharing Frightmare


----------



## Fangs

is it just me, or does Zombie-F and Roadkill look like they could be bros?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> is it just me, or does Zombie-F and Roadkill look like they could be bros?


You mean they're not?


----------



## Zombie-F

roadkill said:


> I have two pictures I promised I would post - actually just found them. These are when I was lucky enough to be in Massachusetts right before Halloween. I got to meet Zombie-F and Aprille - had a great time (other than me calling him "Jeff" the entire night for some unknown reason). Anyway - after getting a personal tour through his set up and seeing the _Funny Bone_ getting set up and some preliminary tests done we got these pictures taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, of course, we had to get a BIT strange and decided to flash Aprille. It was (for me at least) friggin cold so this was as much of a flash as was gonna happen.


Good times, good times. My wife still hasn't fully recovered from that traumatizing experience.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

roadkill said:


> I have two pictures I promised I would post - actually just found them. These are when I was lucky enough to be in Massachusetts right before Halloween. I got to meet Zombie-F and Aprille - had a great time (other than me calling him "Jeff" the entire night for some unknown reason). Anyway - after getting a personal tour through his set up and seeing the _Funny Bone_ getting set up and some preliminary tests done we got these pictures taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, of course, we had to get a BIT strange and decided to flash Aprille. It was (for me at least) friggin cold so this was as much of a flash as was gonna happen.


You called Z, Jeff?! LOL Now I know you love me!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't believe that Rob called somebody by another name!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> I can't believe that Rob called somebody by another name!


I believe it, he's had the HOTS for me since day one!


----------



## roadkill

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I believe it, he's had the HOTS for me since day one!


That's right Fred - it's you and no one BUT you. :googly:


----------



## roadkill

Ms. Wicked said:


> I can't believe that Rob called somebody by another name!


Yeah - but it wasn't being screamed out!!!!


----------



## roadkill

Zombie-F said:


> Good times, good times. My wife still hasn't fully recovered from that traumatizing experience.


Indeed it was Zman...and I'm looking to meet y'all again when I get back that way if at all possible. No idea when yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ms. Wicked*  
_I can't believe that Rob called somebody by another name!_



roadkill said:


> Yeah - but it wasn't being screamed out!!!!


I wish you hadn't have said that..trying to erase that image...


----------



## BooGirl666

lol.... wow great pic rk and z.... yall look like yall had fun!! love the flashing pic


----------



## Ghostess

Me and Andy at Joe's Crab Shack for my birthday dinner:








Disregard the oily skin and slight sunburn...lol


----------



## Samhain

A picture of me looking bored and subtly nonchalant. 
http://a437.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/43/l_82c1f3a0ea47391c1fe09db3f591509c.jpg


----------



## Samhain

how do you post pics inside your comment?


----------



## Zombie-F

Samhein said:


> how do you post pics inside your comment?


Put the url inside of a [img][/img] code set. OR, just click the







button in the editor and type your image's URL in between the IMG code.


----------



## Samhain

Ah, cool, thank you!


----------



## BooGirl666

Nice pic ghostess you look like you had fun on your birthday!!
Nice pic samheim yeah... I'd have to say you look kinda bored  hehe!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

OK I've been posting some rare pics up of some people and its only fair that I post one up of myself so here:








Note: If this picture just so happends to becomes a rare photo, that means you give your consent to go from postie to posted LOL!
Bring it on!!! HEHE


----------



## slimy

Ghostess, you look like you were having a fun time on your Birthday.

Samhein, you look like you wish Halloween would hurry up and get here.

TD, you look like you are threatening the photographer. So, are you about to lay the smack down on some paparazzi ass? Remind me never to take your picture.


----------



## TwistedDementia

slimy said:


> TD, you look like you are threatening the photographer. So, are you about to lay the smack down on some paparazzi ass? Remind me never to take your picture.


No way! That's my 'Dr. Love' look,LOL.


----------



## 1031fan

sry i look like im posing - haha - i would have picked another one but im at work and its my myspace pic - have fun! just know whoever posts against me will feel the wrath of my sucky photoshop abilities!


----------



## Ghostess

Man... if I was 17 years younger... and single... LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Nice pic 1031fan. You now by doing this, you will be surprised as to places you will be spotted at and the things you will be caught doing. :devil:


----------



## 1031fan

haha - thats pretty funny - why dont you tell that to all the college chicks around here! - i dont think they feel the same way about me - haha


----------



## wormyt

hey now this is cool being able to put a face finally to your names. Makes me feel like I know you all now LOL.


----------



## BooGirl666

yummy pic 1031


----------



## Death's Door

wormyt said:


> hey now this is cool being able to put a face finally to your names. Makes me feel like I know you all now LOL.


Yep, but this could be a blessing and a curse at the same time (referring to the rare photo section of the forum).


----------



## 1031fan

thanks baby girl and ghostess


----------



## ScareShack

hummmm, new victim?....lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> Man... if I was 17 years younger... and single... LOL


Yah know, if you _were_ 17 years and I was single!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

YEAH! we do know, that's the bad part!


----------



## Ghostess

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yah know, if you _were_ 17 years and I was single!!!


I'd be calling you Grandpa!  :googly:


----------



## slightlymad

MMM fresh meat gotta get back into this game.


----------



## 1031fan

bring it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> I'd be calling you Grandpa!  :googly:


Very clever D, but would prefer to be called "suga daddy" LOL


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Very clever D, but would prefer to be called "suga daddy" LOL


why doesn't this surprise me? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic said:


> why doesn't this surprise me? lol


'cause you've been around a l_ooonnnngg_ time?


----------



## gypsichic

watch it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, you can call me "pappa"


----------



## TwistedDementia

how about poopa?


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> OK, you can call me "pappa"


does that mean you give me cash?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Here's a pic of me at HauntX in Feb of this year.


----------



## DeathTouch

Lauriebeast said:


> Here's a pic of me at HauntX in Feb of this year.


How come the pretty ones always have their neck slit. LOL:googly:


----------



## Ghostess

One day, I was playing with the camera ... yeah, again. I was bored. I wish I really had the nose piercing and tattoo. My geek is SO anti-piercings and anti-tattoos though.


----------



## Lauriebeast

I got slashed because I asked for it


----------



## DeathTouch

Lauriebeast said:


> I got slashed because I asked for it


at least it isn't one of those nasty hickies...:googly:


----------



## Big Howlin

Seems to be showing as a link but theres my boy and the second is me and mini me.


----------



## BooGirl666

AWWWWWWW.... CC you guys are sooooooooo cute!!!!! Your one proud daddy!!


----------



## Ghostess

CC, that little guy of yours is too dang cute! Both of y'all are handsome fellas!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Makes me envious. My camera is out of batteries right now, but here's a couple pics of my baby boy from earlier this year just in time for Father's Day. 

Falling asleep after playing (and hugging) with one of daddy's fun skulls.










And my son Ty and my wonderful wife Cindy with our cat Harry.


----------



## tcarter

Please don't ask! Really!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, I love it!!


----------



## DeathTouch

I can't tell which is worse. You flipping us off or your hair. LOL


----------



## ShadyHallows

Just me being me. 








My girlfriend and I (after school field trip)


----------



## Lilly

cute Sickie.

Hey Shady nice glasses have somelike that too

TC ,yo needs FE's BOA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lilly, TC is fine, just like that!....Do I see a nip? LOL


----------



## Hellrazor

Cheetahclub67 said:


> Seems to be showing as a link but theres my boy and the second is me and mini me.


Love the Canucks shirt and the little ones!


----------



## Hellrazor

BooGirl666 said:


> yummy pic 1031


Yup, hes pretty much a hottie. Nice pic!


----------



## 1031fan

hehe - well since were talkin about hotties....did i read ur profile right that you have a nurse costume?? i think many of the fellas here will agree thats a fav choice


----------



## Hellrazor

frightmare said:


> here is a few of me. i can see these making it to the rare pic thread :X


mmmmm where have I been??? missing all these hotties on Hauntforum... now about that hauntforum calendar again?????


----------



## Hellrazor

1031fan said:


> hehe - well since were talkin about hotties....did i read ur profile right that you have a nurse costume?? i think many of the fellas here will agree thats a fav choice


I dont know if my particular nurse costume would turn anyone on... go ahead check it out in my photobucket... is that nice and bloody enough for ya?
Too bad I cant seem to find the pics of me and my bro mooning the camera in that costume... I got drunk and someone had to say that my bro and I had the same butt.... so......LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

(pant pant) I needa nurse! (pant pant)


----------



## Hellrazor

LOL Thanks Sickie! Thats my favorite costume yet. I think I may do that for my haunt this year and my brother is going to be in a "crazy guy" behind rusty fencing... thats a goal for one of my scenes anyway...
This costume was for my halloween party this past year.

Now... do you think the hot doctor I met would find me amusing in this??? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would sure hope so!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Wow, now I know how to say cute in Canadian.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Heyya Hellraiser. Let's sayyou stay in a nurse's costume and I can play doctor? hehehehheheeeee


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't know about you sickie, but I think I will wait till the end of the month. LOL But she is still cute. Damn Canadian heart throbs. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Heyya DT, I may be married, but my dirty dreamin' aint dead.


----------



## Hellrazor

Too funny guys!


----------



## DeathTouch

If you are married, you might as well be dead. LOL Unless you are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Life support is an amazing thing DT! LOL


----------



## slightlymad

man I gotta get those french guys to teach me some stuff


----------



## Hellrazor

*** bump*** we need some more pics in here!


----------



## BooGirl666

I totally agree with ya HR!!!! Come on peeps stop hording your pics!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

BooGirl666 said:


> I totally agree with ya HR!!!! Come on peeps stop hording your pics!!!!


Sure What She Said..!

me currently.........


----------



## BooGirl666

HEY!!! I took that pic!!! You and your camera pose..:googly:


----------



## turtle2778

LMAO J...soo what IS that yellow stuff on your tongue???


----------



## Hauntiholik

coffee breath?


----------



## BooGirl666

Freek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My cat gets a yellow tongue when she cleans her butt?


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> My cat gets a yellow tongue when she cleans her butt?


thanks for bringing ur cat jeff....lol

nooo....thats coffee for sure, bg took that pic earily after 8 cups of coffee....


----------



## BooGirl666

lol nothing like a bright flash early in the morning


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Here I am up in Door County, Wisconsin. I know I'm a slob in the picture, but hey, we were camping!


----------



## Lagrousome

You don't look like a slob Ms. Wicked!
You should see me when I'm camping *sticking tongue out*
You know though....someone will probably start chopping this pic as they have way too much time on their hands!


----------



## Lagrousome

*Working Gal*










OK, here is a pic of me in the car. I was working this day out in the county and took off my front bumper backing out of a driveway when I hit their mailbox. I got tired or waiting for a tow truck, so I ripped the rest of the bumper off and threw it in the back of my car. Went on with my day and finished the rest of my appointments. You should have seen the look on my hubby's face as I pulled in the drive with no bumper....then the look when he saw it in the back seat! It was priceless!!!


----------



## Death's Door

You look great Ms. Wicked. I love camping. Me and hubby haven't camped in a few years now. 

Love the pout Lagrousome. Your hubby's expression must have been priceless.


----------



## NecroBones

Me.


----------



## slimy

Ms W, you look like you are having fun. Lagrou, not so much. 

Hey Necro, a lightsaber gives a nice clean shave, but the razor burn is hell.


----------



## NecroBones

slimy said:


> Hey Necro, a lightsaber gives a nice clean shave, but the razor burn is hell.


Yeah, I did that one too...

Lightsaber shaving

The pic above was from my brushing-teeth episode.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

NecroBones said:


> Yeah, I did that one too...
> 
> Lightsaber shaving
> 
> The pic above was from my brushing-teeth episode.


Those are awesome! I had to go watch the entire series.


----------



## Hellrazor

thats awesome necrobones. Your pretty talented with the camera!


----------



## Hellrazor

heres a nicer, not so bloody picture of moi:


----------



## Lilly

Nice pic Courtney..who's that handsome devil with you?


----------



## Lagrousome

Silly Lilly...that's not a devil....that's a bucky


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeap, another Haunt Hottie for sure!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Would you buy a used Model T from this man?







Furr as "Henry Ford" in this summers production of "Ragtime"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice look Furr!


----------



## Death's Door

Great pic of ya Wyatt!!!!


----------



## slimy

I'll buy, put me down for one.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Here's my ugly mug. The white in my hair is sprayed on. Unfortunately, the white in my beard is all mine. Sucks getting old.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The white in my hair and stache ISNT sprayed on.......
Hmmm...durn youngin's.
lol


----------



## slimy

Um.... yeah............ HalloweenZombie, .......err.............what's up with your eye?!?!?!?!

I think I'm being hypnotized or something.......... I'm getting sleepy, very sleepy


----------



## Hellrazor

Lagrousome said:


> Silly Lilly...that's not a devil....that's a bucky


Actually, his name is Bart... hes my new Bart... for my bucky family... Isnt he a cutie!


----------



## Hellrazor

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> yeap, another Haunt Hottie for sure!


u talking 'bout me or the Bart???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You, of course silly!


----------



## Fangs

Wyatt Furr said:


> Would you buy a used Model T from this man?
> View attachment 207
> 
> Furr as "Henry Ford" in this summers production of "Ragtime"


I would buy a used Model T from that man! Provided it came with a good warranty!!!! LOL hehehe j/k Looks like ya had a great time Furr 

HZ----What happened to your eye? LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Fangs said:


> HZ----What happened to your eye? LOL


Don't laugh. I had gone to a party and left my contact case and solution in a little box that someone ended up throwing away. I had to put my contact in water overnight until I could get more solution in the morning. Well, it didn't help. I wore the contact on Halloween night and got a throbbing eye infection that lasted two weeks. My eye looked worse without the contact. lol


----------



## Lilly

Fangs you talkin' car or furr on that warranty? LOL


eye or no eye ....ya lookin good HZ


----------



## Fangs

HalloweenZombie said:


> Don't laugh. I had gone to a party and left my contact case and solution in a little box that someone ended up throwing away. I had to put my contact in water overnight until I could get more solution in the morning. Well, it didn't help. I wore the contact on Halloween night and got a throbbing eye infection that lasted two weeks. My eye looked worse without the contact. lol


Oh no HZ, sorry, that sounds awful! Well, at least you could cover it up with the contact... lol   hehehehehe 



Lilly said:


> Fangs you talkin' car or furr on that warranty? LOL


hmmm.... i was thinking both! hehehehe LOL j/k my furry friend


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

This is myself, my mother, my oldest daughter and my granddaughter. 4 generations.


----------



## BooGirl666

That is a beautiful picture reject!!! man that sounds soooo mean lol err i mean Thats a beautiful picture ODR!!!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

LMAO and thanx


----------



## Fangs

That is a cute pic Devil!!!!! :devil: hehehehe thanks for sharing it with us!!! :>


----------



## Death's Door

Nice pic of you beautiful ladies.


----------



## slimy

I can't believe the Devil rejected that family.


Great pic.


----------



## DeathTouch

I like the babies chubber cheeks. LOL


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Thanks everyone. I am trying to post a pic of her halloween costume from last year that we made, but I keep getting an error message that it can't resize it to fit here. Don't know how to do it myself, but I'll try and get it up soon.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

*Amber - First Halloween*

Hope this works, never tried it. This is Amber's first halloween costume. She is just 4 months old and sat there all nite - loved every minute of it. Also a pic of her new pacifier that we bought her. Didn't edit it because I loved the effect of the red eyes. Hope you all enjoy

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb8/dmiller1862/?action=view&current=Picture047.jpg
http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb8/dmiller1862/?action=view&current=Picture049.jpg
http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb8/dmiller1862/?action=view&current=TheAmberFiles626.jpg


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a Doll, this one just makes me laugh! Love it!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

thanks FE. Cant wait to show pics of this years costume

Guess we better get stared building it first - only an idea right now!!! LOL


----------



## SpectreTTM

I love the Coffin stroller what a great idea.

Great work


----------



## Black Cat

Love the red eyes. Can't wait to see this years Halloween costume.


----------



## Mollins

My my my, I haven't been here in a Veeeeery long time.

Here's a recent photo:









That's right, makeup XD


----------



## Darkside

say cheese


----------



## morgan8586

The beginning of my love for Halloween.....


----------



## Hellrazor

awww what a qt


----------



## Big Howlin

You dont look so well in that pic. Whos that your attempting to strangle?


----------



## Ghostess

Speaking of little kids.... I had to make my own dang birthday cake one year. (1975)


----------



## Big Howlin

*Awww..fine ill go dig mine up*


----------



## Fangs

morgan8586 said:


> The beginning of my love for Halloween.....


AWWWW, what a cute pic Morgan!


----------



## Hellrazor

Ghostess said:


> Speaking of little kids.... I had to make my own dang birthday cake one year. (1975)


Im sorry, I have to say this.. that was a year before I was born! You dont look old enough to be older than me!

heres an old pic of me and one of my earlier halloween costumes:


----------



## DeathTouch

Awhhhh. Ghostness is cute. Don't forget the Ice Cream.


----------



## Big Howlin

Ok so I dug deep but heres my firs Halloween I think....must have been 1980.


----------



## AzKittie74

This is me ;O)

X I deleted that. to bright.

I'll try this one...


----------



## DeathTouch

I think you are very bright person, Azkittie.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome photos!!!
The kid shots are too cute!!


----------



## Fangs

Lovin' these photos!!!! I think any of me are all on the movie film my g-parents took.... lol


----------



## pyro

hey big howlin are you sure it wasn't the 70's dam you had a lot of hair-
azkitten74---what kind of dog , looks like my hounddog mix.
mmmmmmm another hauntform hottie-


----------



## AzKittie74

Pyro she is a pure bred american pit bull. 6 years old. She's my lil princess ;O)


----------



## CartoonMark

It's me with Lloyd Kaufman from Troma.I got to do a costume for his movie "Poultrygeist".


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

Moi ~ at my favorite place~ The Pirate Bar! ~ arrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Big Howlin

Did you say....."Pirate Bar"? 
Where and how does one get there?


----------



## Death's Door

Wow, all this beauty on one forum. Unbelievable. A pretty good lookin' bunch we got here!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well thanks! But I have to admit that I'm too beautiful really. I have to tone myself down or I'd get mauled everywhere I go. So every morning I have to beat my face against a rock, cut my eyelashes, throw the wrong shade of base over my natural make up and stuff my face until my stomach shows nice and large.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

CartoonMark said:


> It's me with Lloyd Kaufman from Troma.I got to do a costume for his movie "Poultrygeist".


Okay, I'm officially jealous!

BTW, everytime I tried to access his clip on his website of ths movie, it would freeze my computer and I had to reboot. go figure.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

Big Howlin said:


> Did you say....."Pirate Bar"?
> Where and how does one get there?


Come to Texas and I'll take ya there :xbones:


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

Sickie Ickie said:


> Well thanks! But I have to admit that I'm too beautiful really. I have to tone myself down or I'd get mauled everywhere I go. So every morning I have to beat my face against a rock, cut my eyelashes, throw the wrong shade of base over my natural make up and stuff my face until my stomach shows nice and large.


Hahahaha - too funny!! I especially love the part about the wrong shade of base. :googly:


----------



## Big Howlin

Done!....oh wait, Texas you say?....hmmmm
Do they have lots of Rum at your pirate bar?



MistressOfMayhem said:


> Come to Texas and I'll take ya there :xbones:


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

I have a friend who distills his own Rum and my hubby and I brew our own beer so I think we have ya covered!


----------



## Big Howlin

lol k im there!! Arrr!


----------



## JohnnyL

Alright alright....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You look so 50's retro!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!

Have the names been drawn yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

MistressOfMayhem said:


> I have a friend who distills his own Rum and my hubby and I brew our own beer so I think we have ya covered!


 Did someone say Rum???


----------



## DarkShadows

ME


----------



## tonguesandwich

Whats wrong with you, that garage is to clean!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Perhaps this picture of my garage will help restore the balance of messy garages....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry Kellie, your garage is neat also. I can see the floor and it looks like it's been sweep. Items on the table are in order and arranged neatly. Rakes and tools in a tool organizer, two chairs with nothing piled in them, and is that a shop-vac over there too. This garage has earned a neatness award. Nice try though.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

...how's this for neat and tidy: :devil:


----------



## Darkside

tools all over the place, yet the minature figures are neatly on their own shelves. Thats funny. 
Reminds me of my garage.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

here's mine:


----------



## tonguesandwich

Wow, look at all that stuff for props. You are one lucky guy. I hope to be like you some day...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

[raspberry]


----------



## Shakes

I want in on this action: 









My wife lets me break out the props on Oct. 1st - that's when it really gets messy!
:zombie:


----------



## jackielantern

Now that's more like my garage Shakes.

I spy a couple bluckies already.


----------



## DarkShadows

Ehh, I hate having junk all over the garage. And I need a place to store my show car! It has to be clean.


----------



## Paranormal Media

Does everyone here post pics of themselves??? This is a HUGE thread!


----------



## BooGirl666

Most do... We're like one big happy family


----------



## tonguesandwich

Thanks Shakes, you have restored my faith in the forum.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Here is me and my stalker (AKA wife) in a tonguesandwich moment...fresh off the press..


----------



## BooGirl666

Thats Hot!


----------



## DeathTouch

tonguesandwich said:


> Here is me and my stalker (AKA wife) in a tonguesandwich moment...fresh off the press..


Oh, my eyes. I am too young to see this. LOL


----------



## Paranormal Media

Yeah, maybe one day I will post a pic. Just tooooo busy right now to do it.


----------



## Paranormal Media

Maybe I will find me some desperate chick willing to get in a toungesandwich pic with me?!!?lol... Nice pic dude!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

tonguesandwich said:


> Here is me and my stalker (AKA wife) in a tonguesandwich moment...fresh off the press..


Damn! That is one hot wife! What a babe!


----------



## thenameisaimee

I don't think i've posted my picture's yet, but WALA! Here they are!










My eye's are closed but she look's to damn cute to not put this picture up. haha.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Paranormal, desperate chicks are easy, finding a non-desperate chick whom will let you bite her tongue, now that’s the ticket.

It is very hard taking a photo, while biting someone’s tongue and trying to show your face. But it is fun....

Aimee that is the nicest picture I think I have ever seen. There is so much joy radiating from you...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well tongues, funny pic!

Aimee, you're right "too damn cute"!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Alright, so I decided to post some photos of myself since everyone else is...
Here I am at HauntX with Lisa Loring aka Wednesday Addams


and here I am with Ken Weatherwax aka Pugsley Addams


----------



## frstvamp1r

Sorry...
here is Wednesday









and here is Pugsley...


----------



## slimy

Tonguesandwich, when I saw the pic I said, "I betcha Sickie Ickie will comment on how hot his wife is....." 

Then I saw MynameisAimee's pics and said," I wonder how many 'awwws' she's going to get."


I'm two for two.

After seeing frstvamp's pics ( you are a VERY big drink of water, by the way), I'm wondering how many times you are going to be asked if your last name is really Addams.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Already did. The avatar is really good on this site!


----------



## Death's Door

Nice pics of you guys.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

thenameisaimee said:


> I don't think i've posted my picture's yet, but WALA! Here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eye's are closed but she look's to damn cute to not put this picture up. haha.


So many good looking young ladies here. 

I see the love surrounding you and your child. It reminds me of the love I feel for my own.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wow! Wednesday sure has...er...matured in all the right places! LOL


----------



## Moon Dog

Sickie Ickie said:


> wow! Wednesday sure has...er...matured in all the right places! LOL


 You said it, and I was thinking it!


----------



## Nchaunting

NcHaunting and her Husband


----------



## frstvamp1r

Sickie, I spend loads of time with Lisa Loring at the convention. We hung out at the bar, and hung out at a friend's hotel room there at the convention. Who would have thunk that Wednesday Addams would marry a Porn Star...she isn't all that "innocent" either. God Bless Wednesday Addams


----------



## Sickie Ickie

[Sickie Salutes]


----------



## Fangs

Wow.  Thanks for posting those pics of you and Wednesday and Pugsley, firstvamp1r. It's nice to be able to put a face with the names. My we have a good looking bunch of boils and ghouls here!! :>


----------



## Paranormal Media

Fangs said:


> Wow.  Thanks for posting those pics of you and Wednesday and Pugsley, firstvamp1r. It's nice to be able to put a face with the names. My we have a good looking bunch of boils and ghouls here!! :>


Well.......,uh..... yeah....I agree there are some mighty fine looking ladies on here!
As far as the dudes go, well....I dont personally check out other dudes......so I *guess* their OKAY too........lol..

No really your all cool!


----------



## Paranormal Media

Now did the Addams chick make porn later in life or just marry a dude that did porn?
She sure is mighty fine looking for her age..


----------



## tonguesandwich

Come on Paranormal, you know I am hot......don't be shy!

Hey frst, was that at a haunt or a porn convention?


----------



## Hauntiholik

tonguesandwich said:


> Hey frst, was that at a haunt or a porn convention?


That was at HauntX in LA. I would have said hello if I knew you were going to be there frstvamp1r.


----------



## turtle2778

Sickie Ickie said:


> [Sickie Salutes]


Which sickie was it that saluted???? Im thinking little sickie


----------



## BooGirl666

Ya'll are bad :devil: 

Great pics guys..... Love em all!!!! 
(((chants..... me wants more..... me wants more...))))


----------



## oct31man

What the heck?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Creepy prop! But why are you smoking?? lol


----------



## oct31man

Lol!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love the log look holding up your porch!


----------



## oct31man

That was taken at our community club house. That's the building I have my Haunt in.


----------



## slightlymad

New pic and had to get in on he garage action I missed.


















Still dont know what an Irish car bomb is but that was my 5th


----------



## Nchaunting

Ok so here is another picture of NChaunting and NC haunting2 LOL


----------



## Darkside

Holy cow, slightly mad. My carport has been a packed mess before, but damn.
How do you get around in there?


----------



## frstvamp1r

Paranormal, no, Lisa Loring married a porn star, she never officially was in a porn, but she has been in a film where she was nude...and Hauntiholik is correct, that was HauntX here in Los Angeles. You might have seen me, I was wearing my "official" Barnes Mortuary shirt, then again, I don't think I was a member of this board yet when I went to HauntX. Though I am going to Las Vegas next year for TransWorld...mmmm...Vegas...I always get into trouble in Vegas....Ya know, this part of my post might have to go to another part...but how many here are from So. Cali.? Just curious as to how many "neighbors" are on here.


----------



## pyro

o kay i think its about time i post a pic of me, since i talk to a lot of you in chat, and ive been here for an year............


----------



## Wyatt Furr

What do you think,gang?
Pyro looks fairly normal.
Shall we keep him?


----------



## morgan8586

nice shirt pyro....I have a collection of those myself!


----------



## ScareShack

pyro said:


> o kay i think its about time i post a pic of me, since i talk to a lot of you in chat, and ive been here for an year............


hummm....a pic of pyro....gotta go see if he ever posted in the "rare pics of us members" thread, now that he's pic is up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Looks a bit like Tom Sellik if you ask me....


----------



## slightlymad

I will vouch for pyro having meet him in person. Definitly a keeper


----------



## Lagrousome

Yeah, but where shall we keep him????


----------



## Ms. Wicked

We can't shove him back in the closet since he just came out...


----------



## slightlymad

Under the front porch where he can scare the most.


----------



## DeathTouch

I thought Pyro looked like Rollie Fingers.


----------



## Big Howlin

...


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Here I am


----------



## Koumajutsu

why does my living room look like everyone else's garage?


----------



## higginsr

me...


----------



## Paranormal Media

I look a little like a fat peewee herman just add a goatee and BAM Im peewee, actually add like 200 pounds also as Im a big dude, oh and Im straight too, and not skinny and gay.


----------



## pyro

ya i can see that :googly:


----------



## mrincredibletou

</a>[/IMG]


----------



## mrincredibletou

Try this one

http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/mrincredibletou/?action=view&current=me.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey! You've got almond eyes like me! Are you sure you're not my brother?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're a handsome guy mrincredibletou!


----------



## mrincredibletou

Hauntiholik said:


> You're a handsome guy mrincredibletou!


Why thank you, your not so bad yourself!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you really who you say you are???


----------



## mrincredibletou

My secret is out


----------



## arcuhtek

This is me:


----------



## higginsr

http://www.myspace.com/squatdaddy

this is me


----------



## Ghostess

Most recent "me". I really need to get a hair cut.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are you kidding, love the hair!


----------



## Death's Door

You love mauvelous, Darling Ghostess!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F

Ghostess said:


> Most recent "me". I really need to get a hair cut.


No! Don't cut it, it looks great. 

Oh, and with every photo of the Ghostess, let the ogling begin.


----------



## skeletonowl

I wasn't ever gonna post a pic but oh well. You can tell i'm not a morning person lol


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... thanks y'all. I had more hair back in September.









But got 8 inches cut off. I really wanted to get it cut short, but the girl who was cutting it freaked out, so I figured I'd wait.


----------



## Ghostess

LOL Skeletonowl, that's what I look like in the morning too. Don't talk to me until I've had my coffee... :googly:


----------



## Ghostess

MUCH less hair. If I keep getting hair cut off, I'll look like my husband.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hubba hubba


----------



## Death's Door

Looks great Ghostess. Is that a natural wave to your hair?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


>


Ghostess the Gorgeous!


----------



## Hellrazor

You look beautiful in all your pics Ghostess! I love the new do!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks y'all  I'll probably get more cut off in a month or so..lol

Yep, DW, natural wave there. I have to blow dry it straight and flat ironing it won't even keep it tamed for long. It's not curly, just wavy, so I don't get it...


----------



## DeadSpider

Heh, ghostess thats what I did a year ago, just a bit..... then some more.... and a bit more.... until I had a pixie cut. The growing it out is the hard part. I have failed twice, but now am finally on the home stretch... 

Looks good on ya.


----------



## rip86

Now that I've reached my post quota, the tomb has opened. Check my avatar for a glimps of me purdy face


----------



## Ghostess

DeadSpider said:


> Heh, ghostess thats what I did a year ago, just a bit..... then some more.... and a bit more.... until I had a pixie cut. The growing it out is the hard part. I have failed twice, but now am finally on the home stretch...
> 
> Looks good on ya.


LOL I bet it looked great on you! I normally just have ONE bad hair day, then go get all of it cut off really short every 2 or 3 years. It grows SO fast that it doesn't take long and it's back to being shaggy again...lol Thanks Angie


----------



## strange1

*Be still my heart he says as he picks his jaw up from the floor.*



Ghostess said:


>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hell Bill, I was hoping that you posted another pic of yourself.....

I was going to say "You keep gettin' better lookin' evr'time I see you"

Ruins that!!!


----------



## Fangs

WOW GHOSTESS! That is a cute haircut you have goin' on!


----------



## strange1

Jeff, I would post a picture of myself, but I don't want to scare everyone.
At almost 60, short, fat and ugly, I doubt if anyone wants to see a pic of me.


----------



## scareme

Ofcourse we want to see a picture of you, we are not all models here (like me). That said, Ghostess, you look like a model.


----------



## rip86

strange1 said:


> Jeff, I would post a picture of myself, but I don't want to scare everyone.
> At almost 60, short, fat and ugly, I doubt if anyone wants to see a pic of me.


( We interrupt your regular browsing to bring you this Special Bulletin )

To Strange1 (and all others who are 'afraid' to post a pic)&#8230; This isn't a beauty contest, if it were, I'd have the "fat, bald, immature male" category locked. It just makes it more comfortable / nice to know who we are talking to (and about ). Depending on profiles, some may not even know if you're Male or Female - this alone can offset some awkward replies. :googly:
It seems funny how people here have no problem posting pics of yourself with an Ax in your forehead or eye ball hanging out, but heaven forbid you show your true inner selves.
No excuses&#8230; time to grow up and be a kid&#8230; post your pic !!!

(We now return you to your regularly scheduled program)


----------



## AzKittie74

I have to agree Ghostess, you do look stunning in that pic and I to love the cut.


----------



## turtle2778

rip86 said:


> To Strange1 (and all others who are 'afraid' to post a pic)&#8230; This isn't a beauty contest, if it were, I'd have the "fat, bald, immature male" category locked.


LMAO...I like that assessment.


----------



## NickG




----------



## Ms. Wicked

Awwww Nick!!!! How BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

You look just like a baby girl!!!!!! 

She's just gorgeous and that's a really sweet picture of the two of you hanging out.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks y'all... I truly believe ANYONE can take a good picture with a digital camera. It might take a few tries, like it always does for me (just to get one decent picture, it takes about 30 shots). The one I posted is one I actually took for my website's about me page since I needed an updated one.

I agree with rip - it's not a beauty contest! Most people just like to see the face that goes along with the screen name or ID. It helps to remember who is who and makes it a tad bit more personal rather than just some words on a screen, ya know? 

And finally, Nick -- that is a GREAT picture!! Those are my favorite kind - daddy with the baby. Adorable!!!!


----------



## rip86

And it's a good thing for us this ISN'T a beauty contest - NickG has the winner in his arms


----------



## strange1

Not worried about looks, I'm just one of those people who don't really like to have their picture taken, not sure why but I have always been that way.
I'll see if I can find one though and post it.


----------



## strange1

Ok, just found a couple of pics.
The first one was from Ironstock 06









The second one is from Ironstock 07.
Having a little fun with Jeff.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Almost didn't recognize you without the decapitated head in your hands.


----------



## Ghostess

Jeff looks like he's enjoying that feel yer copping.

Wait, where's yer other hand??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bill, if I remember right...you had more than a little fun!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That Jeff sure does get around!!!!! 

Here's a pic of me at the dress rehearsal for a Murder Mystery event that I planned back in November.


----------



## Ghostess

What a classy dame!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It was hilarious Deanna. It was a parents' social function for my son's school.

We wrote the script ourselves, a spoof comedy based around the murder of one of the teachers (chess coach and drama teacher). My role was a school mom (Rooke Shields - play on Brooke and chess), who was a type-casted, out of work actress from a 1980's sitcom; she was also a lush, gold digger and a hussy... I also was the one who committed the murder! (I hit the guy over the head with a Chess Team trophy because I couldn't handle being rejected - again!) LOL :googly:

Mr. W was the butler (he wore the gray Edwardian jacket I made) and other parents and teachers were also in the cast.

The evening was a HUGE success!


----------



## playfx

Wait, are you telling me the butlers wife did it? Umm, Rooke did it, but shes not married to the butler, you are, wait you are Rooke, so you did do the murder, as Rooke not yourself, so the butlers wife didn't do it, or did she? Hummmm..............im so confused.


----------



## Death's Door

You look mauvelous Ms. Wicked!!!! I'm glad everything went well with the evening.


----------



## Cassie7

Me and hubby (the hair farm hehehe)...


----------



## scareme

What a great picture of a couple in love. OOXX


----------



## Hellrazor

When was that pic taken?


----------



## Cassie7

Umm...'98 or 99 I think.


----------



## slightlymad

I am a little behind but if I can post this pic anyone can post without fear. Well as long as you dont know Jeff or Johnny.


----------



## rip86

Proof positive why CRAZY people can't be convicted , they don't know the difference between right or wrong... and HAVE NO FEAR - LMAO


----------



## Vlad

Taken on his return from a NJ/Pa make and take.........................


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slightlymad said:


> I am a little behind but if I can post this pic anyone can post without fear. Well as long as you dont know Jeff or Johnny.


Nice pic, I don't even have to "touch it up"! LoL....well maybe just a little??


----------



## ScareShack

I think we can find a nice use for that jeff.


----------



## turtle2778

Nick OMG shes HUGE. I cant believe how big she has gotten. I swear you just showed me pics of her as a baby. WOW!! Damn time flies in this place dont it.



NickG said:


>


----------



## NickG

yeah, and she's not quite 10 months old yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice jamas!


----------



## Spider Rider

I got to meet one of my heroes, racer and team owner Michael Andretti. I'm the tall scary guy.


----------



## silermes

*Hi all! Picture to get to know everyone*

Hi all! Here are some pictures of myself (Mike) and my wife (Erika). We are new to the forum and are looking into our second year going all out for halloween.

Prior to the 2007 trick-or-treaters 
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg261/silermes/DSCN0919.jpg

working in the basement of the MES HOUSE
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg261/silermes/DSCN0454.jpg


----------



## morgan8586

A Pic from last Saturdays Polar Bear Plunge.....


----------



## slimy

You ARE nuts, Morgan. That looks COLD!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Love it Morg, looks like everyone else was doing the mad dash!
Nice pics silermes.


----------



## Death's Door

Morgan - you are a brave soul!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Nice pics everyone!

Morgan, why didn't you take yer shirt off??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ghostess said:


> Nice pics everyone!
> 
> Morgan, why didn't you take yer shirt off??


Cuz my bro knew that all da ladies would go MAD and not let him jump in!

Us hot dudes know how to work it. :googly:


----------



## beelce

OK....I'll be brave. Just to give you perspective, I am 6'4"-


----------



## turtle2778

i cant see ur face. Get me a close up.


----------



## beelce

OK Turtle I'll look for one...


----------



## Night Owl

I wanted to post a pic that would make it clear to everybody just exactly who it is you're dealing with...









TRICK OR TREEEEAAAAT!!!!

Love all the pictures of you guys... Hope to see more!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL ^^ That's great!

Since I got all my hair cut off, I guess I could post the newest.


----------



## Night Owl

New hair looks cool, Ghostess!

OK... Here's one where I look slightly less maniacal


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ghostess, your hair and pic reminds me of Princess Diana!

Here's a pic in the sundress I made from a 1958 vintage pattern.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## scareme

Love the haircut Ghostess. I'm trying to think of what star you remind me of. I think it's Reba cause of the red hair.


----------



## slightlymad

Night Owl said:


> New hair looks cool, Ghostess!
> 
> OK... Here's one where I look slightly less maniacal
> View attachment 380


Nope still look maniacal


----------



## scream1973

Lets see if i can play this game.lol
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1020619&l=8002a&id=607695469


----------



## Night Owl

Maybe even a little diabolical... 
Muwuhuhuhahahahaaa!

BTW, I'm with Ms Wicked on the Princess Diana reference. I think it's mostly in the shy smile and slightly averted eyes. Classic Di.


----------



## turtle2778

ooh great pictures Ghostess and Night Owl. Im with Slighlymad on the maniacal looking pictures. You need one that looks more like a prison photo. That way we can recognize you from your mugshots. Most of us look like we have them. Well not ME, but people like VLAD and SLIGHTLY MAD...now THEY have the mugshots


----------



## Night Owl

You should see my driver's lisence... now _there's_ a mug shot!


----------



## slightlymad

I hate when she misquotes me I meant you still look maniacal. Careful turttle I have party photos.










The best day I ever had at my last job THE LAST ONE


----------



## Night Owl

Ha! I just realized you have a drink in each hand. Bring on the party pics... this could get interesting!

Don't worry, Turtle. I won't judge.:devil:


----------



## Black Cat

HaHa! I have party pics too!!!


----------



## turtle2778

OOH gee just what i wanted to see!! Is that what 3 chins i see? And damn wasnt red riding hood at least tan. LOL. I still got to have my picture taken with 2 of the best looking HF men around


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That picture is great!


----------



## trishaanne

And that picture was taken BEFORE they started drinking. Just imagine what the other ones that were taken towards the end of the night must look like :zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL awesome!!


----------



## Night Owl

Looks like fun, you guys!


----------



## Fangs

turtle2778 said:


> I still got to have my picture taken with 2 of the best looking HF men around


!!!!!!! I am sooooooo jealous right now T........ :xbones:


----------



## Vlad

Wow, I don't even remember getting leid !


----------



## slightlymad

Me neither. Oh wait that was my wedding night nobody gets laid after that.


----------



## Vlad

Not laid, the lei, where did that come from?


----------



## randyaz

was that at the kom-oniwanna-leiya party?


----------



## JohnnyL

Alright, here's one from a month or so ago - I was on Clariton, Benedryl and Tylenol Sinus at the time it was taken (damn allergies!) lol...


----------



## Lilly

Great pic anyways JohnnyL...my... oops your bats are in good hands...


----------



## Death's Door

Nice pic JohnnyL. Hell, if I was on all those medications at the same time, I would be passed out!!!


----------



## JohnnyL

Thanks you two! It's really the only good photo I have of myself, lol. Hopefully that'll change soon.

Yeah, I had horrible allergies last month, we were up in Hollywood that day staying at my uncles and I got about 2 hours of sleep the night before and woke up with red itchy eyes and was sneezing uncontrollably, lol. Stopped at all these gas stations because nothing I took was working, lol. Then we ended up having lunch with some pals up there, two whom are actors including Bart Johnson (from High School Musical) so I was a wreck the whole time, lol. Kudos for sunglasses though, haha.


----------



## dubbax3

Me getting killed in September at Universal Studios Florida. Good times! Most of my brain cells grew back unfortunately my Irish legs still glow in the dark.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cool picture, good for a smile this morning.


----------



## Death's Door

Cool pic dubbax3!!!


----------



## dubbax3

Thank you, thank you. I got bored at work and realized the picture needed something.


----------



## DeathTouch

We need a group picture.


----------



## slightlymad

Nice pic irish legs always glow its how i used to find my exwife in the dark

Next week


----------



## Fangs

Here's my new tattoo. Got it the day my grandfather died--- which was Friday, March 21st. It's from an actual picture of him sitting on his horse. When I move my elbow, the horse looks like its actually chewing the hay.. LOL

JL---- Nice pic even if you were on meds!! BTW--- Funny thing, de ja vu..... somehow I knew that is what you looked like... hmmmm (wink wink)


----------



## Lilly

great tattoo Fangs.. that was cool of you to do that
btw where have you been?

my son has a tat of me on his leg ,He used my high school grad pic..
he surprised me at Xmas one yr with it


----------



## ScareShack

this will be the last pic u see of me...dont ask as was washing of makup crap.....my most recent pic and last pic..
Im spiting out some teeth and well...cant see crap.....what a fun day.









before when I was eating supper.....


----------



## Bodybagging

Nice eyeliner sparkles.


----------



## BooGirl666

I'd bet he'd look real purdy as a girl!!!  hehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Your teeth look much better.


----------



## Haverghastasylum

Here is I


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall...


----------



## Haverghastasylum

Yep!


----------



## palerider44magg

humpty dumpty sat on the wall 
humpty dumpty had big...............
ideas


----------



## beelce

OK Turtle...here is a new pic of me-


----------



## Lilly

very nice bike Beelce....
you look like my friend John

cool barbers chair too


----------



## beelce

Thanks Lilly...I'm not sure who John is, but he must be a good looking guy!


----------



## tonguesandwich

John is Lillys cat.
How much for one of them chairs?


----------



## EMU

shhhh you guys never saw this










i look like a bull -the septum piercing was done illegally
and soon im gunna have pink hair


----------



## tonguesandwich

EMU...pink is so ...well "everyone is doing it".. How about orange and Black our national colors. My hair was eggplant when I was in high school in 83. You must not live in the hood or you might be concerned about someone tearing the septum hoof out. Meaty meaty...yummy yummy...


----------



## EMU

i like eggplant! ... but i have to do pink
i am running a breast cancer research concert called rock the pink ... soooo lol hence pink ... if it was up to me i would do electric blue black and orange ... but nope its not up to me ...well it sort of is but you get what im saying LOL


----------



## Fangs

What a cutie!! I wanna see a pic of the pink hair when you do it please!!!  Doesn't the nose piercing hurt?? :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It must, fangs! You can tell by the lip eating!


----------



## EMU

haha it doesnt i was in a video chat with ... a friend and they took a picture of me and i liked it


----------



## turtle2778

beelce said:


> OK Turtle...here is a new pic of me-


DUDE ur a stud!!! COOL!


----------



## turtle2778

ooh and EMU when you do the pink hair pick up the T-shirt from walmart that says "Tough guys wear pink"


----------



## tonguesandwich

Thats cool dude..


----------



## grim reaper

Me Looking My Best 







Me Au Natural


----------



## beelce

Yes Tongue...everyone likes those chairs...sorry not for sale or trade


----------



## pyro

EMU said:


> shhhh you guys never saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look like a bull -the septum piercing was done illegally
> and soon im gunna have pink hair


why not yellow hair--big bird


----------



## Fangs

grim reaper said:


> Me Looking My Best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Au Natural


Awww. Cutie!!!! :-D


----------



## scareme

Look good natural, but I love your costume.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Here's me a little rough around the edges. We were camping in the Idaho Panhandle last summer.










In case you are wondering what the smirk is about. I'm about to take my nephews and their buds on their first snipe hunt. Just for fun, here's the pic of the mighty hunters about to embark.


----------



## skeletonowl

This is me in a chair


----------



## ShadyHallows

mhm


----------



## Lilly

Boysinboo
funny (snipe hunt)


----------



## Ghoulbug

Nice pics guys.... snipe hunt made me laugh! The kids look so excited...haha
How did they like it? ( it still makes me laugh thinking about it)


----------



## scareme

So Boysinboo, how many snipe did they catch their first night out?


----------



## Bloodhound

Me


----------



## BoysinBoo

It's appropriate that this little guy is on here. 
He's definately one of the Boys in Boo. 
Helps me every year. All year long. 
Operated my coffin sitter for about two hours by himself last year.

Just a reminder. Before the hunt:










This is after the hunt.










The closest Kyle (my little neighbor) came to getting a snipe, 
was chasing and swinging at his father with his snipe club.

Almost got him too. LMAO!


----------



## Hellrazor

Okay... I will bite.. what the heck is a snipe hunt?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Better question is, what isn't a snipe hunt!


----------



## Bloodhound

Hellrazor--
Where I am from the "snipe" are bird like creatures that have one leg shorter than the other and can only run around a hill in one direction. They have big eyes and seem to be out only at night. Fast little buggers, impossible to shoot. You have to be really sneaky to catch one - very rare critter. Boysinboo can give you plenty of tips on how to catch one.


----------



## BoysinBoo

I was taught the flashlight method. Bloodhound is right. Only out at night, FAST, and extrememly skittish. You have to catch them in the eyes with the flashlight. They freeze, and then you bop them on the head and stuff them in your sack. You can see the sacks in the pic of the kids. But man are they fast. 

Kyle wasn't fast enough, and his dad made the mistake of chuckling a little too loud when Kyle came out of the bushes upset because he "missed another one". 

I almost wet myself watching a grown man being chased by his son (swinging his snipe club).

Okay end snipe thread hijack, now. Sorry everybody.


----------



## Hellrazor

one more question before we end the snipe thread... what do you do with them.. this sounds really mean to me to bob a living creature on the head and stuff him in a sack... I hope hes food or something.. and please post a pic of a snipe... or am I being gullable?


----------



## trishaanne

Out here in NJ, a snipe hunt is a wild goose chase. Something to do to keep the kids busy for a few hours so the parents can have a break! Rules are a little different, and so is the story. "Snipes" leave little holes when they walk, so you can follow their trail. Of course, you never catch one, and the holes the kids are following are made from night crawlers coming out of the ground, or by someone who has pre-planned this little activity and walked around the yard in heels making holes all day long. They are shy little creatures, kind of fuzzy, and if you shine a spot light on them at night they will freeze up and you can scoop them up and make them your pets.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Hellrazor, 

Trishanne is correct. However we don't tend to think of it as some dirty trick.

In my family we prefer to think of the snipe hunt as a right of passage. Kind of like the first time someone used a pencil on the edge of a quarter and had you roll it down your nose. Or the first time someone asked you to play 52 card pickup. It is a fun "tradition" to pass on to the next generation. These stupid (granted childish, God forbid) traditions were a huge part of what made us who we are today. In this PC world that we live in, I think we need a few more things to make us feel childish. 

Despite Kyle's forlorn look in the photo, I can personally attest to his joyful "leading" of at least two snipe hunts with the neighborhood since we got back.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey BiB, how many snipe were caught? LOL


----------



## Hellrazor

So you dont actually whack anything over the head.. sounds like fun! I will have to use it on my Girl Guide Troop... but scooping them up and making them pets will be more up my alley for the story... So now... back to our regularly scheduled thread...

Post a pic of yourself!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Wow! Some Irish Candian lady we know is bucking for hauntforum mod. LOL


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Nice pictures everyone!*


----------



## Hellrazor

Heres a pic of me... 6 months into the pregnancy... I will be waddling soon!


----------



## Hellrazor

PS: you cant see the screwholes anymore. Those were taken before the whole room was done.


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe
Weebles wobble but they don't fall down.


----------



## scream1973

What no skulls on the babys shelves?


----------



## Esmerelda

*My alter persona*

http://hotkromekeltons.zenfolio.com/p927666705/?photo=h2849C807#675923975


----------



## Esmerelda

*ok, so here I go again showing how new I am*

How did you get your pics actually on the thread?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

use









Hellrazor, just goes to show how some people look just as pretty after they get preggers.


----------



## Hellrazor

awww shucks! I needed that!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hellrazor, you're pregnant?

I couldn't tell as I was too busy looking at that smile beaming from ear to ear! 

Congrats!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ghostess said:


>


Like fine wine... only gets better with age...


----------



## Bloodhound

Hellrazor, I know you have been told not to eat the pumpkin seeds. It just goes to show you...see what happens? No really you look Great.


----------



## BoysinBoo

:googly:


> pumpkin seeds


Um. Bloodhound, I not quite sure how to say this, but maybe you need to ask you parents for a little more information on where baby's come from.:googly:


----------



## mymania

Not sure I have a normal pic of myself online...but here's one caving


----------



## Death's Door

Mymania is a caveman!!!!! And he's a good looking one at that!!!

Hellrazor - you look mauvelous!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Thank you... we have one hot forum here! Nice to see so many pics!


----------



## Lilly

hello down there!!! 
jeff the spelunker


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Courtney - you look just FABULOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

*Rut Roh, Rombies!!!!!*


----------



## ScareShack

nice pic, but questions is.....why is that one kid looking like shes trying to stop him from pulling scoobys tail?
Nice pic.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sexy Kellie!


----------



## Moon Dog

Where's Scooby's paw?!?


----------



## Lilly

rary rute ricture rellie


----------



## pyro

mmmmmmm theres alot of new members out there ---care to share a pic


----------



## DarkShadows

Me and my girlfriend on the 4th of July this year. I hate my hair when it's long!


----------



## DeathTouch

I like the tshirt. I have one of all the different kinds of boobs. You know pointy etc. Of course once you get married you don't get to wear those tshirts ever ever again.


----------



## DarkShadows

haha nice Deathtouch, I'll have to get one for myself lol


----------



## slightlymad

Sure ya do but it has to describe hers


----------



## pyro

wow-lol


----------



## NoahFentz

Okay Folks
You asked for it and you got it. I had created a Fotopage for the Halloween L list awhile ago. It looks like the "Post a Picture of yourself" was reactivated so I decided to torture myself (like I didnt learn the first time) and came up with a quick/simple fotopage for you guys. If it takes off I will add more info as far as real name and location. It looks like the albums will only take 60 pics so I will be making more albums. I tried to go alphabetically. There is a mouse rollover that you can do on the pic to see each name. If you dont see your pic in this grouping or wish to add your pic I will create another group of 60. Let me know if your pic is not correct. I took most pics from the above topic.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=76

You can also just click on All Albums and find it that way...


----------



## DeathTouch

is there a way I can give you another picture? I look like a convict.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

*Furr in"1776"*

Ok,here I am in the current summer musical.
And yes,I dyed my hair brown. 
http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j78/WyattFurr/?action=view&current=1776GRead.jpg
I still cant figure out how to post it directly on to the email
I am so,computer challenged


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> is there a way I can give you another picture? I look like a convict.


That is 'cuase you are. We discussed that already.

If it walks like a duck, it talks like a duck....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweet, you've got a "puffy" shirt!









Wyatt Furr said:


> Ok,here I am in the current summer musical.
> And yes,I dyed my hair brown.
> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j78/WyattFurr/?action=view&current=1776GRead.jpg
> I still cant figure out how to post it directly on to the email
> I am so,computer challenged


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Thanks,FE
Yeah ,I like my "puffy " shirt too........


----------



## ScareShack

Wyatt Furr said:


> Thanks,FE
> Yeah ,I like my "puffy " shirt too........


holy be-jesus....u look just like ur avatar....is it the teeth or the hair?!
I kidden, no serious, look at the two.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

its the hair....lol
and the ears.......lol


----------



## scareme

Wyatt, you look so young. You could be in your 20's again.


----------



## Aelwyn

Me at Faery Fest!










Me with the Man in Black at Louis Toussaud's Wax Museum:


----------



## NickG




----------



## Eldritch_Horror

This is me with my boy. (Somewhat old pic)


----------



## pyro

wow nick she is getting big


----------



## Ghostess

My new favorite t-shirt!










HauntForum ROCKS!!


----------



## Night Owl

Took this last year of my hubby and me


----------



## Ghostess

^ That's a cute pic!!!


----------



## Night Owl

Thanks... Oh, and cool T-shirt!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

Ok, what the hell. I'll jump in. This is the pic from my paranormal investigation site:


----------



## Lilly

nice pic steve.
welcome home

good pic night owl

cool t shirt ghostess


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey Noah, are you still doing your http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=76 hauntforum album?


----------



## hexerei

Here I am! Last year's Halloween party:







:jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot




----------



## Spooky1

Me and RoxyBlue 2006









and 2007


----------



## bluebledthesea

I would be Mighty Mouse, in the middle:


----------



## NickG

here are a few from this past weekend - did a MS-150 bike ride. (2 days, 150 miles, raise $ for MS) I got to be a V.I.B.E. member (very important bicycle entrepreneur) having raised over $1k


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome, a cyclist on board.
been a while for me though my brother may compete again...?


----------



## NickG

I'm "back" after a 8 year break.. it was something I did with my Dad but I hung up my bikes when I moved to TN... had some extra time on my hands this spring and decided to clean them up... one thing led to another - about 1600 miles so far this year. I'm more interested in touring and recreational riding, as I'm not a very competitive person... though I did sprint up the last hill on the MS ride and blow past about 18 people "because I could"


----------



## NecroBones

OK, it's been a long time since I've posted in this thread... here's some newer pics:


----------



## NickG

cool... I dig that stuff but lack the interest in acting to pull it off. Though... about 45min away there is a place that does swordsmanship classes that I'd really like to try out...


----------



## pyro

necrobones the pic on the right where is it--looks like King Richards Fair


----------



## Sickie Ickie

necro, the costume on the left must have cost you a fortune!


----------



## morgan8586

Here is a newspaper photo from last weekends Polar Bear Plunge that I participated in to raise money for the Special Olympics. Hint, I am the guy in the far back.

http://www.vindy.com/photos/2009/jan/24/11982/


----------



## Draik41895

Here we are.








magnafier








christmas '08








please excuse the look there was a scorpion on my face
his name is Mathayus or mat


----------



## DarkShadows

guess ill update this with a better pic of me lol.. me and my girlfriend at a club in chicago


----------



## Draik41895

:smilevil: shes pretty


----------



## DarkShadows

haha fer sure man shes awesome


----------



## Draik41895

your lucky


----------



## debbie5

THAT IS THE BIGGEST FREAKING SCORPION I HAVE EVER SEEN ON ANYONE'S BODY!


ewww...ew....ew....(shaking hands flappily, like a girl)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=18208491

go nuts

fyi in the picutres of zach ang I im the one with the shorter hair...everytime


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> THAT IS THE BIGGEST FREAKING SCORPION I HAVE EVER SEEN ON ANYONE'S BODY!
> 
> ewww...ew....ew....(shaking hands flappily, like a girl)


LMAO!!!!I was so waiting for some one to say that!Haha


----------



## DarkShadows

maybe a thread about vidoes of yourself? lol I went to the slipknot concert few days ago.. I'm the one in the green lol


----------



## scareme

Bloodbrothers, your pictures were great. Were you in the production of Wicked?


----------



## TERBobob

> THAT IS THE BIGGEST FREAKING SCORPION I HAVE EVER SEEN ON ANYONE'S BODY!


LOL​  thats fake .... 
( good thing we're on a Halloween forum - LOL )​


----------



## Draik41895

no way dude its 100% REAL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scareme said:


> Bloodbrothers, your pictures were great. Were you in the production of Wicked?


haha why thank you
No were were not but we are big theater fans in my family.
We saw wicked in LA before it closed 6 times. Meeting the cast on every occasion was just an added bonus.


----------



## TERBobob

strange its legs and pinchers are in the same position for both shots .


----------



## Draik41895

Hhhmm wierd


----------



## DarkShadows

> strange its legs and pinchers are in the same position for both shots .


haha i was thinkin the same.. OWNED!


----------



## scourge999

Here is a picture of my wife and I from last year. Oh yeah, Draik41895's scorpion is making a cameo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, scourge, I don't know what's funnier - the scorpion or that weird guy looking over your wife's head (the lady, BTW, is lovely).


----------



## scareme

Nice looking couple. Are you both into decorating for Halloween?


----------



## DarkShadows

haha thats funny scourge. fohawk FTW!


----------



## Draik41895

haha thats great


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Heres one of Zach and I
Black shirt=Jeromy
Blue shirt=Zach


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

new album me and zach did a photo shoot.
check it out!

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=436332046&albumId=877719


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great pictures, bloodshed! Oh, and if I saw anyone who looked like you guys at the local diner, I think I'd move to another booth


----------



## Ghostess

Me with my Florida Haunters... some of the members are here as well.  From left to right standing on the back row:
Maureenpr, Becky (Brushe's wife), Coda180, Brushe, Hamm (cylonfrogqueen's husband), and SpyderFreak

Then the front row keeling:
Me, IshWitch/Valkyrie, and CylonFrogQueen


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Great pictures, bloodshed! Oh, and if I saw anyone who looked like you guys at the local diner, I think I'd move to another booth


haha if we see someone move to another booth i might have to look over my menu and yell "roxy!"

see if its you

i'd even yell spooky too just to see if you guys would look..

but unless you fly out for maryand i might just look even crazier yelling out in the resturant


----------



## scareme

Ghostess, Your group looks great. I see you even wore your Hauntforum T-shirt. Way to advertise.

Zach and Jeromy, You guys look killer. I love your scence of humor. Even a Titianc referance. How long did it take to do your makeup and who was taking the picture?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Thanks scareme glad you enjoyed them
zach does are make up only took about 25 minutes for the both of us.
Our buddy chris took the pictures at the Remax office he works at


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks scareme... I always think of my second home here when I'm around my kind of people!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Great pic, D!

And you are cute as a button my friend


----------



## Ghostess




----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow! Happy shining faces in that pic. Nice looking group. Going to a Florida MnT is on my bucket list.


----------



## Hauntful

Here is a bit old picture of me (to go with the theme of the site hauntful) not so recent that I thought to toss up here. Hopefully, it will show up been awhile since I've posted on forums I'm telling you.


----------



## scareme

Wow Hauntful, you look dangerous! lol


----------



## Hauntful

Hahaha, good that's the impression that I want  Surprising how you could toss something in like an axe, and how it could give you a total different attitude just from that picture.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Conjuring an old and deceased thread from the dead -

Here's a couple of the *Hauntcast* crew from *Transworld 2011* -


----------



## kevin242

This post needed a bump. Groovy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hilarious!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Me without make up........the true Halloween ME!









...and then with human make up....








Normals are so boring.....


----------



## kevin242

very nice, Pumpkin


----------



## Hairazor

It's hard to tell the difference between the two pics, P5. Just kidding. Your makeup looks terrific, you would be unrecognizable!!!


----------

